# The Official SAS Fashion Thread



## mezzoforte

This is a thread for any fashion lovers to ask advice on what to wear, post outfits that they like, etc. Anything fashion-related.


----------



## lisbeth

I'm so ready for this

@*Barette* @*Mr Bacon* where you atttt


----------



## Mr Bacon

Guys, the following tool is the *most powerful in your fashion arsenal*, when you're getting up in the morning all grumpy and aren't sure which piece of clothing goes with what:

http://paletton.com

Now start wearing clothes with complementary and matching *colors*! 8) And no, I'm not getting paid to advertize the website - just me being a good samaritan.

I might post some of the outfits I dig later on.


----------



## lisbeth

A couple of general questions for everyone, to get the ball rolling:

What's the most expensive item in your wardrobe currently?

Do you prefer to buy lots of cheap things or to spend more on a few 'investment pieces'?

Are there any A/W 2014/15 trends you're excited for? Any you'll definitely avoid?

My two favourites at the moment are bardot necklines and checks/tartan. Especially together.










The collarbone exposure with a bardot neckline is so feminine and elegant and I think it's pretty much universally flattering. I love this look. The only problem with it is that I hate strapless bras.

And tartan/check patterns! And sheer tights! And texturey fabrics, like this fluffy cardigan! Aahh! I could pretty much replicate this outfit right now without buying anything new.


----------



## blue2

I like how people are interested in stuff I usually buy clothes just because its polite to cover up in public


----------



## blue2

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Best wardrobe purchase ever at $150...so fre-fre-fresh xD


Your gonna wear a bear in arizona lmao ..might be a bit hot..


----------



## mezzoforte

lisbeth said:


> A couple of general questions for everyone, to get the ball rolling:
> 
> What's the most expensive item in your wardrobe currently?
> 
> Do you prefer to buy lots of cheap things or to spend more on a few 'investment pieces'?
> 
> Are there any A/W 2014/15 trends you're excited for? Any you'll definitely avoid?


1. Probably some ombre Guess jeans I got for like $80...I don't usually buy expensive clothes though.

2. Lots of cheap things, but occasionally I might splurge on something expensive if the quality is really nicel.

3. Hmm...Will look into getting some asymmetrical cardigans, not sure what else. I don't really think of trends much I guess, I just grab whatever looks good at the moment lol. Avoiding any loose-fitting/baggy sweaters or tops.

Here's some random stuff I like:


----------



## blue2

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Hells yeah, flip flops and gym shorts bro!


I do actually like the sound of that..


----------



## lisbeth

I really dig Liv Tyler's look in Empire Records:


























The bare legs plus bare midriff would be too much irl, and a less kilt-y skirt would be less overt too, but I've always liked Doc Martens in combination with more stereotypically feminine items.

This picture from the 60s has caught my eye too:


----------



## lisbeth

mezzoforte said:


>


I really like these. They'd look so good on you. They both have really cool details but in a very subtle way, so it's interesting to the eye without being glaringly obvious why (which is a good thing imo, becomes more versatile). Like, the burgundy and the subtle ombre on the jeans... and then the texture-y fabric on the dress, the slightly sheer area at the top, the sweetheart neckline (I love sweetheart necklines) and the slightly longer sleeves... waah, buy them right now. Where are they from?


----------



## mezzoforte

lisbeth said:


> I really like these. They'd look so good on you. They both have really cool details but in a very subtle way, so it's interesting to the eye without being glaringly obvious why (which is a good thing imo, becomes more versatile). Like, the burgundy and the subtle ombre on the jeans... and then the texture-y fabric on the dress, the slightly sheer area at the top, the sweetheart neckline (I love sweetheart necklines) and the slightly longer sleeves... waah, buy them right now. Where are they from?


Not sure about the pants. I had some very similar pants from Urban Outfitters, but when I washed them, the pants turned all one color, instead of ombre. :blank And the dress is like *$108* from Anthropologie, so...NOPE.  I'm obsessed with sweetheart necklines too. :heart Maybe I can find something similar for a cheaper price.

Btw I really like tartan/plaid too. Especially the red or purple patterns.


----------



## SouthernTom

Unsurprisingly this is a female dominated thread so far, so I will buck the trend.

Bought this shirt a few weeks ago and I've worn it out once. People seem to have mixed opinions on it so far. What do you guys/gals reckon?


----------



## McFly

I need to retire about half my shirts. What looks best for a guy going casual: t-shirt, polo, or buttoned flannel?


----------



## Shameful

I have nothing to add right now because I suck at fashion, but I will be following this closely.


----------



## AllToAll

lisbeth said:


> A couple of general questions for everyone, to get the ball rolling:
> 
> What's the most expensive item in your wardrobe currently?
> 
> Do you prefer to buy lots of cheap things or to spend more on a few 'investment pieces'?
> 
> Are there any A/W 2014/15 trends you're excited for? Any you'll definitely avoid?
> 
> My two favourites at the moment are bardot necklines and checks/tartan. Especially together.
> 
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/1c/9d/b2/1c9db2564bed0f354e58eea3d83dd6fa.jpg[IMG]
> 
> The collarbone exposure with a bardot neckline is so feminine and elegant and I think it's pretty much universally flattering. I love this look. The only problem with it is that I hate strapless bras.
> 
> And tartan/check patterns! And sheer tights! And texturey fabrics, like this fluffy cardigan! Aahh! I could pretty much replicate this outfit right now without buying anything new.
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/BYN6NZ5l.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> I want a bardot top badly. I've looked everywhere (Top Shop, American Apparel, Mod Cloth, H&M, Zara, Urban Outfitters, etc.), but they're usually crop tops, which I think takes away from the simple elegance/femininity of it.
> 
> [QUOTE="SouthernTom, post: 1075005914, member: 501442"]Unsurprisingly this is a female dominated thread so far, so I will buck the trend.
> 
> Bought this shirt a few weeks ago and I've worn it out once. People seem to have mixed opinions on it so far. What do you guys/gals reckon?
> [IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51PIi8sWOgL._SY445_.jpg/IMG][/QUOTE]
> I actually like it. If you roll the sleeves up, of course.


----------



## mezzoforte

George McFly said:


> I need to retire about half my shirts. What looks best for a guy going casual: t-shirt, polo, or buttoned flannel?


I think t-shirts are perfectly fine and the buttoned shirts tend to look nice.



SouthernTom said:


> Unsurprisingly this is a female dominated thread so far, so I will buck the trend.
> 
> Bought this shirt a few weeks ago and I've worn it out once. People seem to have mixed opinions on it so far. What do you guys/gals reckon?


I don't really like it much, to be honest. :b The pattern is too crazy for me. Maybe I'm just too plain lol.


----------



## SouthernTom

AllToAll said:


> I actually like it. If you roll the sleeves up, of course.





mezzoforte said:


> I don't really like it much, to be honest. :b The pattern is too crazy for me. Maybe I'm just too plain lol.


Haha, dividing opinion just as I thought. Cheers for your comments. I think I'll only wear it when i'm feeling particularly ballsy.


----------



## Dre12

SouthernTom said:


> Unsurprisingly this is a female dominated thread so far, so I will buck the trend.
> 
> Bought this shirt a few weeks ago and I've worn it out once. People seem to have mixed opinions on it so far. What do you guys/gals reckon?


Honestly, it is one of the worst shirts that I have ever seen! It is so bad that I had to comment.

My wardrobe is terribly boring though. The lack of diversity in colour in it is quite alarming.


----------



## coldmorning

SouthernTom said:


> Unsurprisingly this is a female dominated thread so far, so I will buck the trend.
> 
> Bought this shirt a few weeks ago and I've worn it out once. People seem to have mixed opinions on it so far. What do you guys/gals reckon?


Looks like the wearer was mauled by a bear.


----------



## SouthernTom

Dre12 said:


> Honestly, it is one of the worst shirts that I have ever seen! It is so bad that I had to comment.


:lol Oh dear. Well at least it made an impression on you!



coldmorning said:


> Looks like the wearer was mauled by a bear.


Yeah that's totally the look i'm going for. The chicks really dig it!


----------



## McFly

SouthernTom said:


>


It kind of reminds me when those convenience stores paint over graffiti.


----------



## Dre12

SouthernTom said:


> :lol Oh dear. Well at least it made an impression on you!


Just my opinion, like I say, I am a very safe dresser.


----------



## lisbeth

AllToAll said:


> I want a bardot top badly. I've looked everywhere (Top Shop, American Apparel, Mod Cloth, H&M, Zara, Urban Outfitters, etc.), but they're usually crop tops, which I think takes away from the simple elegance/femininity of it.


ASOS! I have these ones and recommend them... the fit is really nice and the fabric is really soft:


----------



## lisbeth

What kind of coat do you favour in winter? I have a plain black winter coat slightly similar to this, but it always feels super funereal. On the other hand, duffel coats and parkas make me look like a child. Not really sure what other options are out there, or which places are best to look.

Also, how do you manage layering up and keeping warm without completely swamping yourself? In particular, what kind of cardigans still look good over dresses? I'd usually wear something like this but it makes my waist completely disappear and the silhouette never looks quite right. It's hard to know what kind of length to go for in relation to the skirt.


----------



## seeking777

SouthernTom said:


> Unsurprisingly this is a female dominated thread so far, so I will buck the trend.
> 
> Bought this shirt a few weeks ago and I've worn it out once. People seem to have mixed opinions on it so far. What do you guys/gals reckon?


Yeah, I'm not in love with this. To put it euphemistically, it's not very pleasing to the eye. But you know what? Something I've noticed about fashionable individuals is that they are willing to take risks. They wear clothes that they like and believe flatter them. They dress for themselves and don't care what others think. So if you like it and feel you look good in it it doesn't matter what anyone else says. Do you!

I buy my clothes cheap and on sale and I'm proud of it. I'm not at the financial level where I can afford to pay a lot for clothes.

So the most expensive piece I have is either a red dress I got from Ross for like $23 I think or these beige sandal heels I got from JCPenney, on sale, for $22. Yep, I'm cheap. :lol

I don't know what styles are coming up for the fall and next year. I'd have to research. Can y'all educate us on here with more pics because I'm unaware?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There is no point to this post really, just posting vaguely futuristic/apocalyptic inspired stuff:




























I like this outfit the most I think:
































































^ I like that dress but I can tell with all the long/dangly bits it would get annoying/impossible, also those shoes are no for comfort. But I still like the dress a lot. It would be great if the bottom bit didn't come down as far.


----------



## probably offline

lisbeth said:


> Also, how do you manage layering up and keeping warm without completely swamping yourself? In particular, what kind of cardigans still look good over dresses?* I'd usually wear something like this but it makes my waist completely disappear and the silhouette never looks quite right.* It's hard to know what kind of length to go for in relation to the skirt.


I have the same problem. I have a good waist, so I should be flaunting it, but no hips and a small butt, so I also kind of... "disappear" when I wear a cardigan like that.


----------



## lisbeth

probably offline said:


> I have the same problem. I have a good waist, so I should be flaunting it, but no hips and a small butt, so I also kind of... "disappear" when I wear a cardigan like that.


That's my body shape too. I have no hips or bust and a small butt. There is no feature to emphasise, so dressing for my body shape is hard.


----------



## lisbeth

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> What do you think about twisted high low skirts? Anyone.
> And gold metal belts?
> And normal high low skirts?
> 
> And these shoes for formal occasions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need opinions on the last two the most though.


Personally I don't think that very asymmetrical styles like that are all that flattering. They can be kind of confusing to the eye, in the same way as a too-busy pattern can. To be honest, if I glanced at someone in the twisted skirt out of the corner of my eye, I'd think one side of their skirt had got caught somehow or accidentally ridden up. The flowiness of the high-low skirt is nice, though.

I love those shoes, though. I really like the crossover sandal toe and the gold heel.



seeking777 said:


> I buy my clothes cheap and on sale and I'm proud of it. I'm not at the financial level where I can afford to pay a lot for clothes.
> 
> So the most expensive piece I have is either a red dress I got from Ross for like $23 I think or these beige sandal heels I got from JCPenney, on sale, for $22. Yep, I'm cheap. :lol
> 
> I don't know what styles are coming up for the fall and next year. I'd have to research. Can y'all educate us on here with more pics because I'm unaware?


I always buy cheap clothes too! I dream of the day when I'll have a handbag that's actually leather.

The main ones I know of are the usual jewel-toned colours (burgundy yesssss), 1960s-inspired clothes, sportswear and very generic-looking clothes, pastel colours, check/tartan patterns, off-the-shoulder necklines, scalloped edges on clothes... I'm not sure what else.


----------



## Barette

lisbeth said:


> What's the most expensive item in your wardrobe currently?


Original price was maybe $300. I paid like $150, but by way of Christmas money.

it was this coat:












lisbeth said:


> Do you prefer to buy lots of cheap things or to spend more on a few 'investment pieces'?


I prefer to spend more on investment pieces. Certain things I'm still weird about, I rarely ever buy purses or shoes because it kills me to spend 100+ on one item like that, so I need to LOVE it, but I'd rather that than spend <$50 on shoes that are uncomfortable and will break down.



lisbeth said:


> Are there any A/W 2014/15 trends you're excited for? Any you'll definitely avoid?


I'm not sure of the trends yet. I usually avoid them, I like what I like!



lisbeth said:


> What kind of coat do you favour in winter? I have a plain black winter coat slightly similar to this, but it always feels super funereal. On the other hand, duffel coats and parkas make me look like a child. Not really sure what other options are out there, or which places are best to look.


I like men's coats, or men's style. Just as a contrast to all the girly things I wear. For fall I have this from American Eagle that I got during a super cheap sale (it was $100 when I had my eye on it for months, and I got it for $60! still overpriced but w/e).










I saw this on the Gap and liked it, it's similar but the collar is with wool or faux fur (can't remember) rather than the corduoroy on mine. 









I layer a cozy zip up sweater under it, it keeps me way warm. I need more coats though, since they're investment pieces and I hate dropping so much money on them. Good, fashionable ones I like are always 200+ and I never have that much $$ at one time.



lisbeth said:


> Also, how do you manage layering up and keeping warm without completely swamping yourself? In particular, what kind of cardigans still look good over dresses? I'd usually wear something like this but it makes my waist completely disappear and the silhouette never looks quite right. It's hard to know what kind of length to go for in relation to the skirt.


I put the belt _over_ the cardigan. So I have the cozy layered cardigan but my waist is defined.


----------



## mezzoforte

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> What do you think about twisted high low skirts? Anyone.


I was going to post these earlier actually. :b I like them.



lisbeth said:


> What kind of coat do you favour in winter? I have a plain black winter coat slightly similar to this, but it always feels super funereal. On the other hand, duffel coats and parkas make me look like a child. Not really sure what other options are out there, or which places are best to look.
> 
> Also, how do you manage layering up and keeping warm without completely swamping yourself? In particular, what kind of cardigans still look good over dresses? I'd usually wear something like this but it makes my waist completely disappear and the silhouette never looks quite right. It's hard to know what kind of length to go for in relation to the skirt.


I wear this in the winter:









And I agree with it being hard to pick out a cardigan of the proper length to go with a dress. Maybe emphasizing your waist with a thicker belt would help. Or maybe you could choose a cardigan that is made of a material that will cling more to your body, like rayon.



Persephone The Dread said:


>


I love this one. Cool accessories too. :yes


----------



## lisbeth

mezzoforte said:


> I wear this in the winter:


Waah that's so cute. The faux-fur lining on the hood just looks so cosy.


----------



## Barette

I really want this dress  Deep wine shades and corduroy... all I could want in life!


----------



## mezzoforte

Barette said:


> I really want this dress  Deep wine shades and corduroy... all I could want in life!


Where is that from?


----------



## Barette

mezzoforte said:


> Where is that from?


http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=1004478&vid=1&pid=989216092


----------



## moloko

This thread will become very expensive for some of you.


----------



## lisbeth

I got invited to a couple of 21sts and I have no idea what to wear. One of them is likely to be slightly more casual (I have no idea where it's being held or anything, but judging by the person) but with the other one I know some girls are going pretty much all-out. What do I dooo.


----------



## Barette

What's a 21st? A birthday?


----------



## markwalters2

lisbeth said:


> What do I dooo.


----------



## lisbeth

Barette said:


> What's a 21st? A birthday?


Yup. And in one of the two cases, the girl is is going all-out promzilla about it. Full length gown. Srs.

I've talked to a couple of other girls who are going and it sounds like one is wearing some kind of cocktail dress, and the other a slightly less fancy short dress and heels. But I have no clue. No clue. I'm going as a plus-one so I'm not even really clear on exactly where it's being held or anything.

The only parties I've really been to were in crappy student flats/houses and I just wore the same kind of clothes I wear anyway rather than dressing up. And the kind of clothes I used to wear when I went to clubs would be too revealing. I do not have any script to follow here.

I don't know if I'm more afraid of being overdressed or underdressed.


----------



## Barette

^tbh I agree. the trouble is having a nice tit shape if it's not structured enough. I have bad tits so I need a structured top. a t-shirt with no bra, you need nice knockers. But tbh get some pasties, make it tight enough to where it holds them in a nice place, and bada bing. 

Or bandeaus.


----------



## lisbeth

markwalters2 said:


>












I don't think it's quite the vibe she had in mind.


----------



## Barette

lisbeth said:


> Yup. And in one of the two cases, the girl is is going all-out promzilla about it. Full length gown. Srs.
> 
> I've talked to a couple of other girls who are going and it sounds like one is wearing some kind of cocktail dress, and the other a slightly less fancy short dress and heels. But I have no clue. No clue. I'm going as a plus-one so I'm not even really clear on exactly where it's being held or anything.
> 
> The only parties I've really been to were in crappy student flats/houses and I just wore the same kind of clothes I wear anyway rather than dressing up. And the kind of clothes I used to wear when I went to clubs would be too revealing. I do not have any script to follow here.
> 
> I don't know if I'm more afraid of being overdressed or underdressed.


That's so weird to me since here, 21 is a big deal for drinking. but idk why 21 would be a big deal near you.

But a new excuse for a new dress is always good!! Dress how you like, as long as it's within range. Don't wear jeans if she's in a gown.


----------



## lisbeth

Barette said:


> ^tbh I agree. the trouble is having a nice tit shape if it's not structured enough. I have bad tits so I need a structured top. a t-shirt with no bra, you need nice knockers. But tbh get some pasties, make it tight enough to where it holds them in a nice place, and bada bing.
> 
> Or bandeaus.


Assuming this is in response to Markwalters' post.

Yeeeaaah, I'm too small up top to have a nice shape without a bra. I need some padding in order to round 'em out. But honestly I really think this is the kind of thing where I have to say "no cutouts, not too tight, not _too_ short". And definitely a dress rather than a two-piece. Like, while I've been eyeing this forever, now is not the time:










I wanna look at least a little bit classy. I think some of her relatives might be there.


----------



## Barette

lisbeth said:


> Assuming this is in response to Markwalters' post.
> 
> Yeeeaaah, I'm too small up top to have a nice shape without a bra. I need some padding in order to round 'em out. But honestly I really think this is the kind of thing where I have to say "no cutouts, not too tight, not _too_ short". And definitely a dress rather than a two-piece. Like, while I've been eyeing this forever, now is not the time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna look at least a little bit classy. I think some of her relatives might be there.


Yeah it was in response to him haha

What's your budget?


----------



## gunner21

Thoughts on mixing casual and professional? Like tucked in shirt with shorts or jeans?


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> Thoughts on mixing casual and professional? Like tucked in shirt with shorts or jeans?


I find that look so cute. Though, it depends on the guy and his style. If he looks like a frat boy I don't dig it (ralph lauren polo shirt tucked into bermuda shorts with some sandals is the douchiest look ever, can only be made douchier with a pair of ray bands). but if it's done like a cool preppy or just a regular shirt tucked into jeans, I like it.\


----------



## gunner21

I have another problem.

I have found that clothes for men in North America are getting bigger and bigger, which can be trouble for a slim/skinny guy like me. Basically, a shirt is fine for me around the chest/shoulder area, but gets way tooo baggy in the midsection.

Perfect example:










Anyone know how to get around this?


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> I have another problem.
> 
> I have found that clothes for men in North America are getting bigger and bigger, which can be trouble for a slim/skinny guy like me. Basically, a shirt is fine for me around the chest/shoulder area, but gets way tooo baggy in the midsection.
> 
> Perfect example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to get around this?


I love how that looks! Idk why but I love that on guys. Get it tailored if it doesn't fit.


----------



## gunner21

Barette said:


> I love how that looks! Idk why but I love that on guys. Get it tailored if it doesn't fit.


Why? It just looks so baggy and awkward. I would do that expect I don't want to spend $10 at the tailor on a shirt that cost me $25.


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> Why? It just looks so baggy and awkward. I would do that expect I don't want to spend $10 at the tailor on a shirt that cost me $25.


I like that look on guys. Where it looks like they buy nice clothes but don't really know what they're doing besides that.


----------



## blacknight112

Persephone The Dread said:


> There is no point to this post really, just posting vaguely futuristic/apocalyptic inspired stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this outfit the most I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I like that dress but I can tell with all the long/dangly bits it would get annoying/impossible, also those shoes are no for comfort. But I still like the dress a lot. It would be great if the bottom bit didn't come down as far.


Yes to all of these.


----------



## Nibs

gunner21 said:


> Why? It just looks so baggy and awkward. I would do that expect I don't want to spend $10 at the tailor on a shirt that cost me $25.


Express is the answer  They are by far the best fitting shirts at their price range. They're one of the only [affordable] places that make a perfect fit XS for my small size.










Express is great for the dressy stuff. For casual I go to H&M, TopMan, Armani Exchange, and Zara. I'm a V neck tee and jeans most of the time.


----------



## Shameful

??????


----------



## Darktower776

mezzoforte said:


> .
> 
> Here's some random stuff I like:


I like the way this dress looks. I like seeing women wear dresses, mostly because I don't see it around here very often.


----------



## cosmicslop

i like b&wmonochromatic schemes. here's some



















alexander wang's niece dresses better than 90% of adults.


----------



## lisbeth

Barette said:


> Yeah it was in response to him haha
> 
> What's your budget?


£40 max, less if possible. I'll probably only wear it a couple of times.



gunner21 said:


> Thoughts on mixing casual and professional? Like tucked in shirt with shorts or jeans?


Hmm, I'm not sure. I know next to nothing about men's fashion so this is difficult. I did a quick google image search to figure out what it would look like, and came up with this... I'm not sure about that look, but it's infinitely better than this.

I think jeans + shirt looks very good but only when it's done well, and I have no idea how people do it well. It can look really sharp or it can look preppy in a good way. Or on the other hand, it can look 40 Year Old Rich Man With Combover Wandering Around A Local Art Gallery. Or when it goes _really _wrong it can look I Got Dressed In The Dark This Morning. I think it's a very tricky one to pull off. Actually I think everything in men's fashion is difficult to pull off. Men's fashion is so much more difficult than women's_. _Like, maybe it's just because I'm used to women's fashion, but it seems to me that dressing well as a woman is much easier.
I mean, this is terrible and beyond terrible:

















But this is great and would have me staring at him in the street:










But I find it very hard to say what exactly he's done differently, except the clothes look like they fit better. Other than that I have no idea. Witchcraft.



Shameful said:


> ??????


Yes!!!



cosmicslop said:


> alexander wang's niece dresses better than 90% of adults.


She really does. Also she is a ridiculously cute child.


----------



## Dre12

lisbeth said:


> But I find it very hard to say what exactly he's done differently, except the clothes look like they fit better. Other than that I have no idea. Witchcraft.


My dad dresses similar to the first one! I have all the clothes to dress like second one. I might try it some time. He looks better because yes the clothes do fit better but also because he has the right shape to pull it off. The inconsistent sleeve rolling bothers me though.


----------



## probably offline

cosmicslop said:


>


Nice jacket.


----------



## lisbeth

Dre12 said:


> My dad dresses similar to the first one! I have all the clothes to dress like second one. I might try it some time. He looks better because yes the clothes do fit better but also because he has the right shape to pull it off. The inconsistent sleeve rolling bothers me though.


Having the right shape helps, but even if he was heavier he'd still look better than the first two pictures. I've been having another look at it and I think it's partly the colours of the jeans, belt and shoes. The men in the first two pictures are wearing light jeans, brown belts and black shoes.


----------



## Dre12

lisbeth said:


> Having the right shape helps, but even if he was heavier he'd still look better than the first two pictures. I've been having another look at it and I think it's partly the colours of the jeans, belt and shoes. The men in the first two pictures are wearing light jeans, brown belts and black shoes.


Aye. The first one over complicates the smart casual thing with the tie and the jacket is too long. The second guy has a bad shirt, bad jeans and bad shoes. Black and blue are a dodgy combination anyway. Me dear old nan told me that.


----------



## Barette

I was cleaning my room and saw my adorable toggle coat hanging! Whoever mentioned coats, my toggle coat is my favorite. It's this one---


----------



## tbyrfan

I really love form-fitting but conservative dresses, especially A-line dresses. I'm short and skinny and a size 0, so it's nearly impossible to find things that fit me well.

I want a dress like this, but with a foldover boatneck-style neckline and without the plunging back. I found the perfect one at a vintage store, but it had a hole in it and was an intricate silk pattern so I didn't buy it because it would be nearly impossible to fix.










I also love this one:










And this one, but probably in a different color:


----------



## thatguy170296

tbyrfan said:


> And this one, but probably in a different color:


:fall


----------



## lisbeth

y/n? I think these are incredibly cute but I don't entirely trust my own taste. I love the whole quirky schoolgirlish look of mary-janes, but I know most people think they're ugly. What's your judgement?

Also, in love with this colour combination:


----------



## blacknight112

Like the style on the right.










Like the third style.


----------



## Shameful

lisbeth said:


> y/n? I think these are incredibly cute but I don't entirely trust my own taste. I love the whole quirky schoolgirlish look of mary-janes, but I know most people think they're ugly. What's your judgement?


I like them  But I also don't trust my fashion judgment at all so <- useless opinion.


----------



## sophiam

lisbeth said:


> A couple of general questions for everyone, to get the ball rolling:
> 
> What's the most expensive item in your wardrobe currently?
> 
> Do you prefer to buy lots of cheap things or to spend more on a few 'investment pieces'?
> 
> Are there any A/W 2014/15 trends you're excited for? Any you'll definitely avoid?
> 
> My two favourites at the moment are bardot necklines and checks/tartan. Especially together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The collarbone exposure with a bardot neckline is so feminine and elegant and I think it's pretty much universally flattering. I love this look. The only problem with it is that I hate strapless bras.
> 
> And tartan/check patterns! And sheer tights! And texturey fabrics, like this fluffy cardigan! Aahh! I could pretty much replicate this outfit right now without buying anything new.


I LOVE TARTAN AND ASYMMETRICAL SKIRTS i need more of them


----------



## mezzoforte

tbyrfan said:


>


This is cute. :yes I like the lace.



lisbeth said:


>


I like these. I almost bought a similar pair a while ago.

I also thought the outfits you posted were pretty cool and unique, @blacknight112.


----------



## tea111red

I like stuff like this:























































These boots:
http://www.shopbop.com/beau-bootie-...515&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=11012

These flats:
http://www.shopbop.com/pointed-ball...436&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=10815

I like this look...don't know if I like the material. The style is good, though:
http://www.shopbop.com/racer-floss-...1/1505985029.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize

All of it is too expensive, though, lol. I need to find cheaper alternatives that are still good quality. I could probably add some pieces w/ more color, too (reds...maroons...more blue...white...gray/charcoal). Haha.


----------



## brooke_brigham




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## CrayCray

I really wanna buy some skinny jeans. Does anyone have any advice about what styles to buy ?


----------



## FunkyFedoras

tea111red said:


>


OMG!!! That top! I want it. I can't afford Nordstrom though, lol. ;(


----------



## Fruitcake

Ahhh yay I have been wanting a thread like this for ages. This one and your hermit crab thread are my favourite threads atm.



lisbeth said:


> My two favourites at the moment are bardot necklines and checks/tartan. Especially together.
> 
> The collarbone exposure with a bardot neckline is so feminine and elegant and I think it's pretty much universally flattering. I love this look. The only problem with it is that I hate strapless bras.


Yess I was just thinking about these this morning but I didn't know what they were called! I had a couple of tops with bardot necklines when I was about 11 and I felt so adult (even though one had a kitten on it and said ***** CAT or something). I haven't been able to find any nice ones since. Hopefully knowing the terminology will make my search easier. Boat necks are very pretty too.

Omg ***** cat like "The Owl and the *****cat" you pervacious administrators.


----------



## zomgz

brooke_brigham said:


>


I love these two! The boots really make it for me.










Thoughts? It seems like something I'd be tempted to wear in the summer. Not completely set on the top though.


----------



## tea111red

FunkyFedoras said:


> OMG!!! That top! I want it. I can't afford Nordstrom though, lol. ;(


Lol, yeah. I just wait till that stuff is on sale or only look at the sale stuff, usually. It's still expensive then, I guess, though. I need to find a cheaper alternative, haha.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

zomgz said:


> I love these two! The boots really make it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? It seems like something I'd be tempted to wear in the summer. Not completely set on the top though.


I really like the skirt!!


----------



## Fruitcake

Persephone The Dread said:


>


So awesome I wish I was badass enough and had a mysterious enough past to comfortably wear this stuff to my letterbox and wherever else cool people who do things go.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

The 1st chick is HOT



cosmicslop said:


> i like b&wmonochromatic schemes. here's some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexander wang's niece dresses better than 90% of adults.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*My style is more:*


----------



## cafune

zomgz said:


> Thoughts? It seems like something I'd be tempted to wear in the summer. Not completely set on the top though.


This is really cute.

I really want to add Peter Pan collar tops to my wardrobe, like this sans the print but paired the same way. Also, plumeti; purchased this recently from Mango for an absurdly high price. I love peplum, too. Oh! and more formal wear/dress shirt types, like this. Also, moss green; I have so much love for knitwear and simple button up coats in that colour.


----------



## seeking777

cosmicslop said:


> i like b&wmonochromatic schemes. here's some


This look reminds me of Janelle Monae's style. She's always wearing the black and white monochromatic look as well. She's a singer btw.


----------



## lisbeth

This skirt tho (❂‿❂)


----------



## Mr Bacon

I could use new blazers and chinos, might shop for some.



















Add in some shoes/mocassins too perhaps.





















SouthernTom said:


> Bought this shirt a few weeks ago and I've worn it out once. People seem to have mixed opinions on it so far. What do you guys/gals reckon?


Not a huge fan of shirts displaying various irregular patterns of different colors. Nonetheless I'm sure you can still pull it off when wearing it with the right clothes. I think I'd personally wear it with bordeau chinos, a grey leather belt, and grey leather shoes. I'd tuck the shirt inside the pants and roll up the sleeves. Since you've already got 5 different shades/colors on the shirt alone, you can hardly allow yourself to wear extra colors in the rest of the outfit - you'd end up looking like a clown.



Persephone The Dread said:


> There is no point to this post really, just posting vaguely futuristic/apocalyptic inspired stuff:


Return of the Sith? :b


----------



## TicklemeRingo

jcastaway said:


> My inner 90s kid came out today. Saw this watch on forever 21. Its so ugly but I'm oddly attracted to it!


You can probably get one on ebay for a fraction of the price. Just a tip.


----------



## mezzoforte

lisbeth said:


> This skirt tho (❂‿❂)


I love that scalloped (i think that's the term for it) skirt!


----------



## TicklemeRingo

lisbeth said:


> I really dig Liv Tyler's look in Empire Records:


 Yes Yes Yes!

Also, great song:


----------



## mezzoforte

I like this cardigan:
$60 though. :blank










In other news, I'm going shopping on Thursday and I got my tuition refund, so I won't be poor. :boogie


----------



## foe

I don't think they sell them anymore cuz I can't find them anywhere. But these Izod pants are the best! I have one just like that photo and navy-grey one.

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFg3MzY=/$(KGrHqF,!i8FCzKwo7qyBQwWr8he1Q~~60_57.JPG

I should have bought more than two when I bought them.

Don't know why but I don't really like wearing jeans that much anymore.


----------



## cosmicslop

seeking777 said:


> This look reminds me of Janelle Monae's style. She's always wearing the black and white monochromatic look as well. She's a singer btw.


oh yes, i'm aware of janelle monae's look. she looked great in the queen video.










more monochromatic.



























i need a coat like that.


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm absolutely *in love* with this store: http://www.venus.com/default.aspx 
Most of their tops/sweaters are my style. And a lot of their clothes will actually flatter _my_ body type. (Unlike most other stores where I have to do a lot of searching just to find something flattering) :boogie


----------



## mezzoforte

Also, does anyone know where I can find some cute over-the-knee boots for skinny legs? I ordered a pair from online a while ago, but when I tried them on, they fit so loose it looked stupid lol.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

seeking777 said:


> This look reminds me of Janelle Monae's style. She's always wearing the black and white monochromatic look as well. She's a singer btw.


^And that reminds _me_ of a young Pauline Black - singer of The Selecter


----------



## uziq

I bought jean shorts the other day. (These ones: http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxNTM5/z/WNwAAOxyaTxTVqV0/$_57.JPG)

I wear them slightly cuffed and they look sweet, lol. I've worn them like 3 days in a row and I'll probably wear them tomorrow, too.


----------



## Mr Bacon

lisbeth said:


> But this is great and would have me staring at him in the street:


Simple but stylish, me gusta. The fit really is massively important. :yes



brooke_brigham said:


>


I absolutely love this one.



cosmicslop said:


> i need a coat like that.


Very classy. Though when I see ladies dressed like that, I tend to think they're not very approachable.


----------



## SilentLyric

CrayCray said:


> I really wanna buy some skinny jeans. Does anyone have any advice about what styles to buy ?


I think you should just make sure they fit. They can be very uncomfortable otherwise. I like "rude" skinny jeans at hot topic and what I usually do now is buy 1 size up and they fit just perfect.

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Guys/Jeans/SkinnyJeans/RUDE+Black+Skinny+Fit+Denim+Jeans-368104.jsp


----------



## tbyrfan

In a Lonely Place said:


> Hey guys, is it a bit much in orange? :blank


I'm so hungry for cheese puffs right now...


----------



## crimeclub

^lol'd


----------



## rdrr

I have a pair of these tan color jeans but have never wore them:

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/77/3f/8d/773f8deb81ff39100955b126744974bd.jpg

I don't know what color tops go with them or shoe/sneaker color.


----------



## mezzoforte

shiori said:


> Ahh! Love!
> 
> I want this~


I saw that earlier, it looks really cute. :yes



rdrr said:


> I have a pair of these tan color jeans but have never wore them:
> 
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/77/3f/8d/773f8deb81ff39100955b126744974bd.jpg
> 
> I don't know what color tops go with them or shoe/sneaker color.


Something like this? I think a navy blue shirt of some sort would look good.









Paired with dark navy blue sneakers that have a white trim.


----------



## AllToAll

@rdrr The shirt mezzo posted would look nice with them. Then again, most shirts would.



cosmicslop said:


> i need a coat like that.


Oooohhh, I love it.


----------



## lisbeth

mezzoforte said:


> Also, does anyone know where I can find some cute over-the-knee boots for skinny legs? I ordered a pair from online a while ago, but when I tried them on, they fit so loose it looked stupid lol.


They're the kind of thing you should always try on instore rather than buy online. I know that can be difficult with SA but the sizing is so variable.

I don't own any myself because I'm never sure if they'd fit into my wardrobe, but when I was thinking about buying some last year, I came across Duo. I don't know if they have a US site, but they make boots to specific calf widths rather than just shoe size. They're nicely designed imo, but not cheap.

My problem is that the tall boots I like best are the ones with heels, and I avoid wearing heels as much as possible. I also can't think of any situation which is casual enough for me to be wearing boots but dressy enough for me to be wearing heels.


----------



## mezzoforte

lisbeth said:


> They're the kind of thing you should always try on instore rather than buy online. I know that can be difficult with SA but the sizing is so variable.
> 
> I don't own any myself because I'm never sure if they'd fit into my wardrobe, but when I was thinking about buying some last year, I came across Duo. I don't know if they have a US site, but they make boots to specific calf widths rather than just shoe size. They're nicely designed imo, but not cheap.
> 
> My problem is that the tall boots I like best are the ones with heels, and I avoid wearing heels as much as possible. I also can't think of any situation which is casual enough for me to be wearing boots but dressy enough for me to be wearing heels.


*Looks at the prices*
Um..:um well maybe someone in my family can get me a pair for Christmas. :lol I'm going shopping in a few hours actually, so I'll see if there's anything good then.

And yeah, I like boots with heels too, but I'd feel awkward wearing them to class because everyone dresses so casually, especially at a school that's mostly male. (And I rarely go anywhere other than class lol)


----------



## tbyrfan

lisbeth said:


> They're the kind of thing you should always try on instore rather than buy online. I know that can be difficult with SA but the sizing is so variable.
> 
> I don't own any myself because I'm never sure if they'd fit into my wardrobe, but when I was thinking about buying some last year, I came across Duo. I don't know if they have a US site, but they make boots to specific calf widths rather than just shoe size. They're nicely designed imo, but not cheap.
> 
> My problem is that the tall boots I like best are the ones with heels, and I avoid wearing heels as much as possible. I also can't think of any situation which is casual enough for me to be wearing boots but dressy enough for me to be wearing heels.


This was such a problem for me before finding my current pair. Why are almost all boots made for people with enormous calves!? SMH...I wonder if there are rain/snow boots out there that have custom calf widths. Mine make a flopping noise from hitting my calves because they were made for people with tiny feet and giant tree-stump legs. :no


----------



## mezzoforte

tbyrfan said:


> This was such a problem for me before finding my current pair. Why are almost all boots made for people with enormous calves!? SMH...I wonder if there are rain boots out there that have custom calf widths. Mine make a flopping noise from hitting my calves because they were made for people with tiny feet and giant tree-stump legs. :no


:lol :lol Okay, so I'm not the only person who noticed this. I don't have small feet, but the calf part of a lot of the boots in my size are usually wider than my thighs lol. :con


----------



## lisbeth

mezzoforte said:


> *Looks at the prices*
> Um..:um well maybe someone in my family can get me a pair for Christmas. :lol I'm going shopping in a few hours actually, so I'll see if there's anything good then.
> 
> And yeah, I like boots with heels too, but I'd feel awkward wearing them to class because everyone dresses so casually, especially at a school that's mostly male. (And I rarely go anywhere other than class lol)


Right??? That was my reaction to the prices too. I've never spent that much on any clothes/shoes/etc in my life. The most I've ever spent on a pair of leather boots is £45.

I'm gearing up to buying a new pair of leather brogues, which will probably set me back £50+, because I want to get good quality ones this time. It's worth it because I wear them every day through autumn, winter and the colder part of spring, but I'm already wincing. I really need to start getting used to spending a little more on things. I can't buy cheap crappy stuff forever.



tbyrfan said:


> This was such a problem for me before finding my current pair. Why are almost all boots made for people with enormous calves!? SMH...I wonder if there are rain/snow boots out there that have custom calf widths. Mine make a flopping noise from hitting my calves because they were made for people with tiny feet and giant tree-stump legs. :no


Most people have bigger calves, so making boots in smaller calf widths wouldn't be very profitable. The ones being sold now fit the majority of people out there.

It is really annoying though. The company I linked to is out of my price range really, and anything cheaper I've found in stores is twice the width of my legs. Not much point in buying a pair of expensive leather boots if they make you look like you're wearing wellies.

I hate buying boots that don't lace up, anyway. I want to be able to adjust the fit. Doc Martens are the most comfortable boots ever, and even if they're not very feminine, with those in my wardrobe I find it hard to motivate myself to get anything else.


----------



## tbyrfan

lisbeth said:


> Most people have bigger calves, so making boots in smaller calf widths wouldn't be very profitable. The ones being sold now fit the majority of people out there.


And the majority of people in America are overweight or obese. It would be nice if they could make more boots with a narrow width because thin and average people still exist...


----------



## lisbeth

tbyrfan said:


> And the majority of people in America are overweight or obese. It would be nice if they could make more boots with a narrow width because thin and average people still exist...


It'd be nice if they did, but they wouldn't make a lot of money from it. If they're not selling X number of products in size Y, then it's not worth them manufacturing size Y. Sucks, but so it goes.

My real bugbear is how hard it is to find small bras these days. It's genuinely getting to the point where I'm just going to have to start sewing my own alterations, because I'm sure as hell never going to buy something that fits.


----------



## tbyrfan

lisbeth said:


> It'd be nice if they did, but they wouldn't make a lot of money from it. If they're not selling X number of products in size Y, then it's not worth them manufacturing size Y. Sucks, but so it goes.
> 
> My real bugbear is how hard it is to find small bras these days. It's genuinely getting to the point where I'm just going to have to start sewing my own alterations, because I'm sure as hell never going to buy something that fits.


Yup, it's the same with bras too. Most bras in stores are C and D cups. And it's impossible to find bras without underwire or padding.


----------



## lisbeth

tbyrfan said:


> Yup, it's the same with bras too. Most bras in stores are C and D cups. And it's impossible to find bras without underwire or padding.


It's impossible to find small band sizes in the UK... unless you're busty. I have no idea why manufacturers seem to think that a narrow back automatically comes with a rack to rival Kelly Brook. I know a lot of people do have bodies like that, but those of us who don't are left in the lurch. I don't understand why it should be relatively easy to find, say, a 28F, but impossible to find a 28C.

It might be different in the US, but I've seen a lot of bras without underwire or padding for sale in the UK. For instance Topshop, ASOS and New Look all do them... and they're pretty, lacy ones rather than ones that look like sports bras. It might be worth looking at similar retailers in the US, though I think at least the first two sell to the US anyway.


----------



## lisbeth




----------



## CrayCray

SilentLuke said:


> I think you should just make sure they fit. They can be very uncomfortable otherwise. I like "rude" skinny jeans at hot topic and what I usually do now is buy 1 size up and they fit just perfect.
> 
> http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Guys/Jeans/SkinnyJeans/RUDE+Black+Skinny+Fit+Denim+Jeans-368104.jsp


ok thanks dude. I find it really hard to just pick and buy one because there are so many different styles and choices to pick from. Maybe I need to bite the bullet and just buy one


----------



## mezzoforte

mezzoforte said:


> I'm going shopping in a few hours actually, so I'll see if there's anything good then.


I didn't find any over-the-knee boots I liked, but I ended up getting these from Express, since I didn't own any ankle booties:










And these jeans:


----------



## Shameful

What jewelry and accessories do you normally wear? I'm sorta tempted to start wearing rings and bracelets, but I'm a bit hesitant. I like this


----------



## mezzoforte

Shameful said:


> What jewelry and accessories do you normally wear?


None, to be honest. I kind of want to get back into wearing earrings though maybe.


----------



## SilentLyric

CrayCray said:


> ok thanks dude. I find it really hard to just pick and buy one because there are so many different styles and choices to pick from. Maybe I need to bite the bullet and just buy one


there's nothing wrong with experimenting with what you like! go for it! I love the way I look in skinny jeans.


----------



## vintagerocket

can we just post pictures? i have a folder for this.





































i need fall clothes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

mezzoforte said:


> I didn't find any over-the-knee boots I liked, but I ended up getting these from Express, since I didn't own any ankle booties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these jeans:


 Both are cute and really suit you.


----------



## mezzoforte

WillYouStopDave said:


> Both are cute and really suit you.


Thank you! :clap WillYouStopDave approved 



vintagerocket said:


> can we just post pictures? i have a folder for this.


Of course.  Feel free to share anything from your folder.

I also tried on this dress:








I thought it was kind of cute, but I didn't get it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm not much for contemporary fashion really. The shirt De Niro is wearing at 1:05 as he's leaving prison, I want that exact shirt! lol. So retro, so fresh! At least in my eyes


----------



## Dre12

In a Lonely Place said:


> Advice Needed
> Hey I have a hairy chest and a pudgy belly, with that in mind will this outfit still work?
> 
> Thanks


You will look fabulous in that. You need it in your wardrobe!


----------



## seeking777

I've been wanting to put this outfit together for a while, but I was waiting for the necklace I want from forever 21 to come back in stock and go on sale.

I plan on tucking this in and rolling up the sleeves.


















This necklace:









or this one. Both on sale again of course.









I think these oxford heels would look cute with this. They are also on sale at Payless. From $40 to $27 now. 









And with this lipstick, which I got for 1.87 at CVS.:









I wanted to also add a headband but then figured it would be too much.


----------



## lisbeth

@seeking777 I really like that outfit, but I especially love the shoes!


----------



## mezzoforte

Doing some window-shopping on ebay right now...Going to update this post with stuff I find.


----------



## cafune

I really want something like this.


----------



## AllToAll

cafune said:


> I really want something like this.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RyZz2Kc.jpg?1[IMG][/QUOTE]
> It's so simple and elegant. I love it.
> 
> I want to wear this all fall.
> 
> [IMG]http://cdn10.lbstatic.nu/files/looks/medium/2014/09/14/4025217_collage.jpg?1410714532


----------



## lisbeth

cafune said:


> I really want something like this.


Get it, get it! Looks lovely.

I have one similar to that from ASOS with a cutout at the back, but it doesn't fit quite right so the shoulders ride up and you lose the bardot effect entirely. I regret not buying one like that instead.



AllToAll said:


> It's so simple and elegant. I love it.
> 
> I want to wear this all fall.


OMFG, this is gorgeous. Of course the girl wearing it is gorgeous, which helps, but I really like that outfit. Also waah, that makeup is perfect. I wish I had hair like that.


----------



## lisbeth

Also! Equivalent thread for hair/skincare/makeup!


----------



## seeking777

Thanks lisbeth.


----------



## FixMeNow

I want this coat for winter. It's only $136, but I'm still poor for it :/


----------



## mezzoforte

I bought these and they fit very nicely: http://www.justfab.com/index.cfm?ac...=503C4FD9E9AD1772926B84DFB6E286D3&pid=3005251 :yes Although I don't know if I'm going to order from JustFab again. Great products (I've also gotten a really nice bag from them), but horrible customer service.


----------



## clair de lune

Ordered this dress from Boohoo not long ago. Can't wait for it to arrive! Still thinking of how to style it, but probably gonna go for a minimalist approach.


----------



## FixMeNow

Got the jacket I wanted. Now I want this:


----------



## seeking777

@TicklemeRingo I've never heard of Pauline Black. Had to look her up and yeah I see what you mean. I wonder if Janelle was inspired by her style.


----------



## jcastaway

Can anyone give me some advice on adding more color to my wardrobe? I donated a bunch of clothes and all I have is a sea of black clothes in my closet and some basic tops

how i tend to dress


----------



## ravagingthemassacred

So...what do you guys think about creating "complete" outfits/hair/makeup that makes you have a strong kind of aesthetic/mood going on, from head to toe?

I seem to have trouble looking "finished" or "put together" or something. It's almost like my outfits wear me...

I think it has to do with lack of accessories + plain hair and makeup style..


----------



## mezzoforte

Tribal/aztec cardigans :heart

And moto jeans :heart


----------



## TicklemeRingo

jcastaway said:


> Can anyone give me some advice on adding more color to my wardrobe? I donated a bunch of clothes and all I have is a sea of black clothes in my closet and some basic tops
> 
> how i tend to dress


 I don't have colour advice, but I wanted to say ^that looks cool


----------



## crimeclub

mezzoforte said:


> I also tried on this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was kind of cute, but I didn't get it.


Other girls take note...dresses are amazing and will melt the hearts of guys everywhere. Wait, are those cupcakes? Yes, they will melt our hearts and also make us very hungry if they have cupcakes on them.


----------



## Barette

jcastaway said:


> Can anyone give me some advice on adding more color to my wardrobe? I donated a bunch of clothes and all I have is a sea of black clothes in my closet and some basic tops
> 
> how i tend to dress


D: I love that so much. keep wearing it, imo!



lisbeth said:


>


rhgfluesrhglehrglhew I love that


----------



## Barette

I really want to revitalize my wardrobe. My birthday is coming up so I will have some cashy cash to spend.

Here's some looks I want to imitate very badly.
































































Minus the hoops and makeup. I want a circle skirt really badly.

And literally ALL of Olivia Palermo's clothes.


----------



## Perkins

I really wish I could pull off makeup and dresses.


----------



## zomgz

Barette said:


>


----------



## Barette

^Love her, though her style typically sucks. But her hair is always fab.


----------



## Barette

I also love Lana's hair here and want to style mine this way soon. I've copied her hair from the Rolling Stone cover* both in color and highlights so I'm nearly her hair-copy.










*


----------



## cafune

lisbeth said:


> Get it, get it! Looks lovely.
> 
> I have one similar to that from ASOS with a cutout at the back, but it doesn't fit quite right so the shoulders ride up and you lose the bardot effect entirely. I regret not buying one like that instead.


Ahhhhh, I couldn't! By the time I could afford it, it was out of stock Q_Q so I ordered another one that looks super similar because I couldn't part with the sweetheart neckline, sleeves or length.


----------



## Xander916

Been mostly wearing AJ1's sneakers all month. I love the timeless look. My brother bought me a pair of tiffany dunk sb's the other day, the teal pops like crazy. I also picked up these retro new balances last weekend. My friend thinks they're old white man shoes but they're so comfy on feet and steezy with the right fit. Gonna be my go 2 shoes when I'm in a hurry and don't know what to wear.


----------



## mezzoforte

Why do 90% of sweaters have stripes?! I'm trying not to get too much striped stuff, but I want sweaters.


----------



## jcastaway

TicklemeRingo said:


> I don't have colour advice, but I wanted to say ^that looks cool





Barette said:


> D: I love that so much. keep wearing it, imo!


Thanks, I get so stressed about colors. My closet is either black or super girly. I do prefer wearing black though, my inspiration comes from Batman and the Addams Family.


----------



## mezzoforte

Might get this...








To wear with some tights and boots.


----------



## seeking777

mezzoforte said:


> Might get this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wear with some tights and boots.


Oooooh honey yazzzz. Where are they selling that??!!??!! I wants it. :lol I'm sorry, sometimes when I get excited my ratchet side comes out. :eyes That is really cute though. For real, where did you find it?


----------



## mezzoforte

seeking777 said:


> Oooooh honey yazzzz. Where are they selling that??!!??!! I wants it. :lol I'm sorry, sometimes when I get excited my ratchet side comes out. :eyes That is really cute though. For real, where did you find it?


:lol
Ebay! It's the last one left though. :b


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## rdrr

What color pants go with these sneakers:


----------



## zomgz

:love2


----------



## Barette

^^^oooh I like that, where is it from?


----------



## uziq

rdrr said:


> What color pants go with these sneakers:


Probably khaki/tan/mud anything along that spectrum. Black or forest green could work, too.


----------



## zomgz

Barette said:


> ^^^oooh I like that, where is it from?


It's by LA Hearts (awesome brand). Sadly I don't think it's available anymore, it was probably more of a summer dress.  Here's the website: http://www.pacsun.com/la-hearts/womens/

Here's another contribution for today.


----------



## mezzoforte

uziq said:


> Probably khaki/tan/mud anything along that spectrum. Black or forest green could work, too.


:yes


----------



## catcharay

I'm liking the looks I came across today..

Uhm, don't know why I continue to stick w imageshack. Total piece of.....


----------



## Fruitcake

These dresses and the hair in the first one.


----------



## mezzoforte

mezzoforte said:


> Might get this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wear with some tights and boots.





mezzoforte said:


>


So I did end up buying these. Can't wait to get them. :boogie Look out outfit thread! 

I also got a really cute, warm sweater from ebay for $13 (and free shipping!).


----------



## Juschill

mezzoforte said:


> So I did end up buying these. Can't wait to get them. :boogie Look out outfit thread!
> 
> I also got a really cute, warm sweater from ebay for $13 (and free shipping!).


where is the red dress from?


----------



## mezzoforte

Juschill said:


> where is the red dress from?


Ebay.  I got the last one in red, but there are some other colors left:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/26138078198...49&var=560280357338&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Juschill

mezzoforte said:


> Ebay.  I got the last one in red, but there are some other colors left:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26138078198...49&var=560280357338&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


lol kay thanks do u shop most of ur clothes on ebay? i never thought of doing that because i didn't trust sellers :|


----------



## mezzoforte

Juschill said:


> lol kay thanks do u shop most of ur clothes on ebay? i never thought of doing that because i didn't trust sellers :|


Yeah, a lot of them. I've never really had problems with a seller sending me something that didn't match the pictures/description. I also ask questions about the item if I'm unsure (like about the sizing, condition, etc.) You can also find a lot of expensive brands (like Anthropologie, Free People, Bebe, etc.) for cheap, which I like.


----------



## Juschill

no where to where this but hey its hot! "on my way to seal yo man" dress lol



















nasty gal gives me life.


----------



## catcharay

I think I will buy this for an upcoming wedding. It doesn't match my shoes though.


----------



## mezzoforte

Finding a cute blazer that fits a slim, but busty figure properly seems next to impossible. Also impossible to find leather jackets that fit.


----------



## mezzoforte

Another sweater dress :heart:









*Currently sitting in an empty classroom looking at clothes online* :lol


----------



## probably offline

want


----------



## The Linux Guy

mezzoforte said:


> Finding a cute blazer that fits a slim, but busty figure properly seems next to impossible. Also impossible to find leather jackets that fit.


Not all styles of clothing fits everyone's figure. Thank goodness for all the verity in fashion!


----------



## mezzoforte

probably offline said:


> want


I love this. :yes

@LiveWaLearningDisability
You're right. But I ended up finding a leather jacket anyway.


----------



## The Linux Guy

mezzoforte said:


> I love this. :yes
> 
> @*LiveWaLearningDisability*
> You're right. But I ended up finding a leather jacket anyway.


Good for you! When do we get to see it?


----------



## mezzoforte

More stuff I like:



















LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Good for you! When do we get to see it?


I already posted it in the outfit thread. It was the one I posted along with the red dress. :b


----------



## The Linux Guy

mezzoforte said:


> I already posted it in the outfit thread. It was the one I posted along with the red dress. :b


The red dress distracted me. :b


----------



## MildSA

*whatchu think about this:*


----------



## mezzoforte

#nerdfashionmoment 








This needs to get in my closet immediately. :yes


----------



## peachypeach

you guys are so cute, I get confused how you have SA.

so normal and cool!

*-* pretty too.


----------



## Juschill




----------



## seeking777

MildSA said:


>


It takes one confident man to wear purple skinny jeans.


----------



## Shameful

Anyone have a pandora bracelet?


----------



## Fruitcake

"True beauty comes not from within, but from feline fashion." - Ancient Kenyan Proverb.

"As if you were purring from within
Kittens live on the lining of your skin." - Pablo Neruda.


----------



## cafune

^ I want kitty ballet flats/loafers. But since they're not practical footwear anymore, I guess I have until next spring/summer to find a pair.




























I tried this jacket on in my local shop and it's so soft and warm; it feels like a hug. I WANT IT NEOW.


----------



## cosmicslop

Fruitcake said:


>


I've also seen this embroidered cat pocket button up.










I've wanted to get those cat tights for about forever now. I need to wear more tights in general.


----------



## catcharay

This will be a very likely buy and these are simple black pumps theI recently bought which I'll wear together for a wedding. The shoes don't really match but I wanted a versatile shoe for other outfits.









And this dress reminds me of a Diane von furstenberg wrap dress w/o the price tag so I am eyeing this as a possible buy:


----------



## cafune

omfg trench coats



















I love this look.


----------



## mezzoforte

cafune said:


> ^ I want kitty ballet flats/loafers. But since they're not practical footwear anymore, I guess I have until next spring/summer to find a pair.


I have a pair of flats very similar to these. :b


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## mezzoforte

Might get these eventually, idk.


----------



## cafune

So tantalizing p_o


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## peachypeach

catcharay said:


> This will be a very likely buy and these are simple black pumps theI recently bought which I'll wear together for a wedding. The shoes don't really match but I wanted a versatile shoe for other outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this dress reminds me of a Diane von furstenberg wrap dress w/o the price tag so I am eyeing this as a possible buy:


these are hella nice. if I ever get super fit I'd love to fit into that.


----------



## catcharay

Thnks  just yest. I bought it and i must lose weight as well. Hopefully the quality is of a good standard but im doubtful cos it was far too cheap


----------



## 552425

Hi, I'm REALLY new here, but had to post on the fashion thread (at 5:30am when I have a class tomorrow - I mean today!).

I love Alexander McQueen and Lanvin and others. Not that I own any of that stuff though. I also love a lot of vintage stuff, but I'm small and finding stuff on eBay is a nightmare if you're not average. I also really love the 30s, 40s, 60s, and even some of the 70s. Getting really sick of the 90s! I also love Alexa Chung's style:










I'm at uni after a long time pretty much housebound from a difficult illness (not SA) so my wardrobe is pretty pitiful. All the outdated stuff from when I was younger and in music is totally unwearable. Plus, I'm a mature student. A good 10+ years older than most of the kids there. In other words, I'm finding it incredibly hard to dress myself these days - which only makes the nerves worse!  Ah well.

I keep meaning to try ordering from ASOS. What's there return policy like? I'm afraid to buy things there if returning them's a hassle. Anyone know if their sizing skews big or small?

Now I'm gonna try that sleep thing again.


----------



## 552425

Trying to post images isn't working, so I'm trying again:










(Couldn't figure out how to edit my last post.) :um


----------



## Sacrieur

cafune said:


> So tantalizing p_o


I love this.


----------



## lisbeth

Ennead said:


> Hi, I'm REALLY new here, but had to post on the fashion thread (at 5:30am when I have a class tomorrow - I mean today!).
> 
> I love Alexander McQueen and Lanvin and others. Not that I own any of that stuff though. I also love a lot of vintage stuff, but I'm small and finding stuff on eBay is a nightmare if you're not average. I also really love the 30s, 40s, 60s, and even some of the 70s. Getting really sick of the 90s! I also love Alexa Chung's style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at uni after a long time pretty much housebound from a difficult illness (not SA) so my wardrobe is pretty pitiful. All the outdated stuff from when I was younger and in music is totally unwearable. Plus, I'm a mature student. A good 10+ years older than most of the kids there. In other words, I'm finding it incredibly hard to dress myself these days - which only makes the nerves worse!  Ah well.
> 
> I keep meaning to try ordering from ASOS. What's there return policy like? I'm afraid to buy things there if returning them's a hassle. Anyone know if their sizing skews big or small?
> 
> Now I'm gonna try that sleep thing again.


If you're in the UK (assuming you are) then ASOS have free returns. If a corner shop or something near you has the Collect+ service, you can drop it off there instead of queuing at the post office. They include a preaddressed sticky returns label in your package so you don't have to pay postage. No clue about returns in other countries, sorry.

I would say ASOS' sizing runs a little on the big side. A lot of ASOS clothes seem to be made for tall people, so if you're petite and/or small-boned you'll probably need to size down.


----------



## tbyrfan

lisbeth said:


> All clothes seem to be made for tall people


Fixed that for you.


----------



## lisbeth

tbyrfan said:


> Fixed that for you.


You're not wrong.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

i like both of these looks.


----------



## Barette

tbyrfan said:


> Fixed that for you.





lisbeth said:


> You're not wrong.


As a tall person, I must interject and say you are both wrong. All clothes are made for medium-height people. If I want a dress or skirt, I'd better accept that my *** will show at some point unless it's knee-ankle length, and shirts will forever and always show my midriff. Jackets will forever and always end before my wrist, and pants will forever and always be cigarette length (even if they say "long").

I ordered 2 dresses from ASOS like a year ago and had to give them away because the *slightest* gust of wind would show my *** cheeks.

Short and tall get the **** end of the stick, equally I'd say. That's where tailoring comes in (which is easier for you short gals).


----------



## lisbeth

Barette said:


> As a tall person, I must interject and say you are both wrong. All clothes are made for medium-height people. If I want a dress or skirt, I'd better accept that my *** will show at some point unless it's knee-ankle length, and shirts will forever and always show my midriff. Jackets will forever and always end before my wrist, and pants will forever and always be cigarette length (even if they say "long").
> 
> I ordered 2 dresses from ASOS like a year ago and had to give them away because the *slightest* gust of wind would show my *** cheeks.
> 
> Short and tall get the **** end of the stick, equally I'd say. That's where tailoring comes in (which is easier for you short gals).


Actually, that's so true! Basically, you're screwed if you're not exactly 5'6.7".


----------



## AussiePea

I've had issues with size from ASOS as well, though it's more the inconsistency in sizing more than the sizing itself for me.

I've also noticed a trent on ASOS male models of late. Bearded, heavily tattooed or sporting long hair. Surely they would be better off marketing their clothing on people which make up a majority? Then again it seems every man and his dog has a beard these days hah.


----------



## arnie

Barette said:


> As a tall person, I must interject and say you are both wrong. All clothes are made for medium-height people. If I want a dress or skirt, I'd better accept that my *** will show at some point unless it's knee-ankle length, and shirts will forever and always show my midriff. Jackets will forever and always end before my wrist, and pants will forever and always be cigarette length (even if they say "long").
> 
> I ordered 2 dresses from ASOS like a year ago and had to give them away because the *slightest* gust of wind would show my *** cheeks.
> 
> Short and tall get the **** end of the stick, equally I'd say. That's where tailoring comes in (which is easier for you short gals).


What? Clothes are definitely made for tall people. I can go into any clothing store and buy a medium size pair of sweat pants and it's the perfect length for my 6'3 body. I've held up dresses and they're plenty long enough for me if I wanted to go cross dressing. I don't have any idea how women under 6'3 are supposed to fit in these things without it dragging on the floor. Doesn't make sense, but it's true. :con


----------



## tbyrfan

Barette said:


> As a tall person, I must interject and say you are both wrong. All clothes are made for medium-height people. If I want a dress or skirt, I'd better accept that my *** will show at some point unless it's knee-ankle length, and shirts will forever and always show my midriff. Jackets will forever and always end before my wrist, and pants will forever and always be cigarette length (even if they say "long").
> 
> I ordered 2 dresses from ASOS like a year ago and had to give them away because the *slightest* gust of wind would show my *** cheeks.
> 
> Short and tall get the **** end of the stick, equally I'd say. That's where tailoring comes in (which is easier for you short gals).


Yeah, I agree that women who are too short or tall have trouble. But I don't think they're made for medium height people, but for people on the tall side instead. Most clothes I try on would fit perfectly on a woman who is around 5'7" or 5'8". Basically if you're under or over that height, you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## lisbeth

arnie said:


> What? Clothes are definitely made for tall people. I can go into any clothing store and buy a medium size pair of sweat pants and it's the perfect length for my 6'3 body. I've held up dresses and they're plenty long enough for me if I wanted to go cross dressing. I don't have any idea how women under 6'3 are supposed to fit in these things without it dragging on the floor. Doesn't make sense, but it's true.


Without meaning to be too rude, arnie, I think women have a better idea of female sizing than men do, given we're the ones wearing the clothes.



AussiePea said:


> I've had issues with size from ASOS as well, though it's more the inconsistency in sizing more than the sizing itself for me.
> 
> I've also noticed a trent on ASOS male models of late. Bearded, heavily tattooed or sporting long hair. Surely they would be better off marketing their clothing on people which make up a majority? Then again it seems every man and his dog has a beard these days hah.


Fashion will never sell if it's marketed towards the majority. The majority isn't aspirational.

As an aficionado of bearded and tattooed men, they're really not that rare. They cannot be common enough for me, but seriously, I was almost counting them on my university campus today. Even better, bearded guys with _glasses_. I'm so glad it's become a popular look. May this fashion never change.
























Swwooooooooon.









The styling alone. I mean, how could you say no to this.


----------



## tbyrfan

lisbeth said:


> Without meaning to be too rude, arnie, I think women have a better idea of female sizing than men do, given we're the ones wearing the clothes.


To be fair, they do make maxi dresses like 6'6" long. Every time I see a maxi dress on a hanger, it's around 7 feet high. I get that they need extra fabric, but most women are under 6 feet, lol. And I saw onesies at Target that were apparently a Women's small but fit arnie perfectly. At least tops are a little better.



lisbeth said:


> The styling alone. I mean, how could you say no to this.


I don't get the man bun trend. It just looks weird and pretentious to me. I guess if someone were wearing dad jeans with sneakers and a man bun, it would look less so.


----------



## AussiePea

lisbeth said:


> Fashion will never sell if it's marketed towards the majority. The majority isn't aspirational.


That's what I don't understand. I know personally, if I see a guy who I can relate to in a physical sense really pulling off an outfit, I'm going to be a lot more inclined to look into purchasing it than only having the option of seeing a guy who has features completely disconnected from mine wearing it.

Clearly my mindset isn't correct though or they wouldn't be modelling these types of guys, so it must work.


----------



## MetroCard




----------



## Hikikomori2014

I love winter!


----------



## 552425

Although I'm not a fan of the man-bun (it just looks too silly to me), I too am a huge fan of the bearded, spectacled look.

This might sound kinda mean (and I guess it is, boo me), but sometimes I'm disappointed that what that look conveys (at least to me) isn't often enough backed up by who's wearing it. As a fashion that's been adopted from one group of people but has now become mainstream, there are all kinds of guys who now look like that but are the exact opposite of who'd you expect them to be. I guess it's like you said, lisbeth, fashion IS aspirational.

Other than that, I agree, it's pretty fantastic. :clap










Is it just me or is this model everywhere these days? Like so everywhere that we should all know his name by now?


----------



## mezzoforte

Barette said:


> As a tall person, I must interject and say you are both wrong.* All clothes are made for medium-height people.* If I want a dress or skirt, I'd better accept that my *** will show at some point unless it's knee-ankle length, and shirts will forever and always show my midriff. Jackets will forever and always end before my wrist, and pants will forever and always be cigarette length (even if they say "long").
> 
> I ordered 2 dresses from ASOS like a year ago and had to give them away because the *slightest* gust of wind would show my *** cheeks.
> 
> Short and tall get the **** end of the stick, equally I'd say. That's where tailoring comes in (which is easier for you short gals).


Yeah, I'm 5'5"-5'6" ish and I never have a problem with the length of pants, dresses, etc. 8)

In other news...
The babydoll top I ordered came in the mail today. I give up on finding any remotely loose-fitting tops that look good on me. :|


----------



## TheHaxanCloak

lisbeth said:


> As an aficionado of bearded and tattooed men, they're really not that rare. They cannot be common enough for me, but seriously, I was almost counting them on my university campus today. Even better, bearded guys with _glasses_. I'm so glad it's become a popular look. May this fashion never change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swwooooooooon.


This is basically the look of half the guys in my town.
The whole "modern gentleman" thing really took over hard the last year around California, and I'm sure most of the USA as well? But definitely downtown in my area.

Dunno, but I agree, it's a great look. It's nice seeing men look like men, instead of little boys with all that weird swag/urban sh**. Not sure what girls find appealing about a dude that looks like he's still living through Jr Highschool, well into his mid 30's, but lots of women don't appreciate a guy in some nice leather boots that he's learned how to take care of, a well maintained beard that also requires consistent work, and at least a decent plaid shirt!

There's a reason they're trying to sell this look on websites and ad's; it's what most guys secretly wish they could pull off...If only they were blessed with the right genetics and testosterone to do so 

It is sort of awkward how guys take it too far,though; they feel like they need to include every cliche into their appearance and outfit. It's not enough that they have that burly beard, Pompadour haircut, desert shoe, and a long sleeve rolled back exposing their sleeve of ink, but they feel like they need the cliche glasses, maybe the cliche scarf as an accessory, a cliche love of craft beer, etc.
It's one thing to genuinely like a look, but when you try to do the whole package, it just comes off as trying too hard, and not genuine enough.


----------



## lisbeth

I really want this dress and it's criminally cheap which makes it even more tempting, but I don't really go out any more so I have no reason to get it. Sigh, alas.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

lisbeth said:


> I really want this dress and it's criminally cheap which makes it even more tempting, but I don't really go out any more so I have no reason to get it. Sigh, alas.


It's hot though  You'll go out again eventually.

(I'm probably not helping :b sorry)


----------



## lisbeth

TicklemeRingo said:


> It's hot though  You'll go out again eventually.
> 
> (I'm probably not helping :b sorry)


But by the time I do, it won't be new any more or maybe even in fashion, and I'll want something else!


----------



## TicklemeRingo

lisbeth said:


> But by the time I do, it won't be new any more or maybe even in fashion, and I'll want something else!


Fair enough :b There'll be other dresses. If one thing in this world is constant, it's that there will always be an availability of hot short red dresses.

(^don't think about it, i'm just talking bollocks :>)


----------



## lisbeth

TicklemeRingo said:


> Fair enough :b There'll be other dresses. If one thing in this world is constant, it's that there will always be an availability of hot short red dresses.
> 
> (^don't think about it, i'm just talking bollocks :>)


Ugh, too true. There is never a shortage of garments in this world that I want to spend money on and then leave hanging in my wardrobe because I wear the same things every day.

What I'm really looking forward to, tho, is when it's late enough in the autumn to warrant getting my DMs out. Heavy boot season is nearly upon us! I'm already wearing a woolly hat without shame.


----------



## mezzoforte

lisbeth said:


> I really want this dress and it's criminally cheap which makes it even more tempting, but I don't really go out any more so I have no reason to get it. Sigh, alas.


I know that feel. I see so many nice dresses, but then I'm like wait, I don't go out... :lol


----------



## Barette

I want a pair of Doc Martens but literally every girl on my campus wears a pair  Not even kidding, if I had a dollar for every girl who I see in a pair of Doc Martens, I wouldn't need college anymore, I could just live off of that money. In my state I never see them, though, so maybe I'll get a cheap pair to wear around town.


----------



## MildSA

cafune said:


> ^ I want kitty ballet flats/loafers. But since they're not practical footwear anymore, I guess I have until next spring/summer to find a pair.


I wear sandals in December you poor souls:b. BTW..Chicks that rock flats are awesome...but enough w/ those hideous wedges:twak.


----------



## AussiePea

My mother phoned me from the opposite side of the world today just to tell me how excited she was when she found a pair of shoes which "are so you!" and that she bought me two pairs in different colours. I'm terrified.


----------



## Fruitcake

mezzoforte said:


> I know that feel. I see so many nice dresses, but then I'm like wait, I don't go out... :lol


Yes... that is me too. I have nine dresses and I've worn them out a total of four times... collectively... over five years oh god that's so bad. But I have lots of fun being dressed up at home and in the garden.

---

I don't know if it is still cool but a couple of years ago jelly sandals came back in for the first time since the nineties I think? And I have been looking for replicas of the ones I had as a kid, clear with rainbow glitter. It's clearly the best combo so why are they so damn hard to find aaargh. I don't know if they're still in fashion but I like them too much to care. There needs to be a trend database saying whether each trend is currently in or out. Maybe there is one. Actually noticing what people around me are wearing involves way too much potential eye contact for my comfort.

If I can't find my spirit jellies I will probably opt for one of these. Or all of them. I just want to wear only jelly sandals all summer.














































Oh my god I'm getting so excited looking at them. I think I might go all-out with the nineties trends and try to replicate some of my favourite ensembles from my seven-year-old self's wardrobe.

But why are crocs under "see also" on the wikipedia page for jellies? They are *totally different*, gosh.


----------



## cafune

^ Those look so comfy. I want to dig my toes into the insoles.



Sacrieur said:


> I love this.


Apparently, so does everyone else. IT'S SOLD OUT :<



MildSA said:


> I wear sandals in December you poor souls:b. BTW..Chicks that rock flats are awesome...but enough w/ those hideous wedges:twak.


I'm almost jealous; I love winter apparel. What. You're kidding! Wedges are fantastic. I've been looking for a pair of black leather ones that're also considered clog boots. Can't find anything that fits the bill.

Speaking of flats, these are so cute.


----------



## MildSA

cafune said:


> I'm almost jealous; I love winter apparel. What. You're kidding! Wedges are fantastic. I've been looking for a pair of black leather ones that're also considered clog boots. Can't find anything that fits the bill.
> 
> Speaking of flats, these are so cute.


Wedges are one of the least aesthetically pleasing shoes I've ever come across....they look like horse hooves & makes some women look ridiculous. Flats on the other hand accentuate the aesthetics of the female feet & y'all look comfi wearing them at all times.


----------



## probably offline

^
I think most flats look like kindergarten shoes. So boring. I'm glad they went out of fashion years ago.

..



cafune said:


>


These are really nice, though. But they're far from ballet flats.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Did I mention I love women's shoes?


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## rilakkuma

Ooooooh! I fashion thread!!! :clap:clap:clap

Join my Tumblr page: http://whimsycloset.tumblr.com/

Is has every kind of look that I love or own! It's strictly a fashion page. BTW, I illustrated/painted that woman's face in the avatar on the page as well:


----------



## rilakkuma

Why are the Japanese/Koreans so fly?



























And yes all of the 2013/2014 American looks were a complete and utter rip-off of Asian street fashion. :blank


----------



## MildSA

probably offline said:


> ^
> I think most flats look like kindergarten shoes. So boring. I'm glad they went out of fashion years ago.


When it comes to casual wear I'm more of dress for comfort type of guy so I guess you could say my sense of fashion is bland but flats/boots look more aesthetically pleasing/comfortable to me than wedges. Stiletto are the most aesthetically please but I don't know if many women who wears stilettos as casual wear.


----------



## MildSA

TheHaxanCloak said:


> This is basically the look of half the guys in my town.
> The whole "modern gentleman" thing really took over hard the last year around California, and I'm sure most of the USA as well? But definitely downtown in my area.


I rarely see anyone dressed like that in my neck of the woods (West LA)......I live around a busy train station & university so I do see a lot of people from all walks of life. I can see white folks from the suburbs adopting that look even when it's 80 degrees in November though...lol.


----------



## lisbeth

@rilakkuma I loooooove Korean fashion but particularly Korean makeup. I've watched so many youtube tutorials but I just can't figure out how they do it. I don't know if it's that products are different over there or whether it's some application technique that I just can't seem to get, but omg that dewy skin is just to die for. And the translucent red/pink lips. It's so fresh and gorgeous.


----------



## rilakkuma

lisbeth said:


> @*rilakkuma* I loooooove Korean fashion but particularly Korean makeup. I've watched so many youtube tutorials but I just can't figure out how they do it. I don't know if it's that products are different over there or whether it's some application technique that I just can't seem to get, but omg that dewy skin is just to die for. And the translucent red/pink lips. It's so fresh and gorgeous.


It's the products probably. When I was in South Korea teaching English, I wanted to go crazy with the Korean brand but I couldn't because there was a material in it that broke me out.  I was hoping it was not fiberglass. The foreign makeup lines were all the expensive kind from Europe (Lancome, D&G for example).

Even their nail polishes are a little different. I brought my own make up (they don't make makeup for darker skin) but I did buy some of their toners and nail polish. The makeup is lovely.

Korean fashion is amazing. The Korean women looked like dolls -- those with/without plastic surgery.


----------



## mezzoforte

rilakkuma said:


> Join my Tumblr page: http://whimsycloset.tumblr.com/


Followed.


----------



## rilakkuma

mezzoforte said:


> Followed.


 Thanks!


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## saturnblue

Anyone posted RiRi yet?


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## lisbeth

saturnblue said:


> Anyone posted RiRi yet?


LOVE this. That top is perfect. But with the fur coat and the low-slung jeans and the necklace, aaaah. If I wore something like that I'd look a mess, but on Rihanna it's perfect. Mainly I think it's just the perfect cropped t-shirt. That neckline.

I really like patterned skirts like this:










My collection of plaid/checked/tartan skirts is growing every year.


----------



## Fairykins

I love Japanese street fashion and South Korean fashion, their style is so unique and cute. I particularly like hime-kaji and hime-gyaru (I wear it a lot)



















Also lolita fashion which I wear sometimes - my favourite styles of lolita fashion is sweet and classic.














































Dolly-kei and Mori-gyaru are also cute, they use more natural tones. Lots of floral and vintage inspired clothing.




























There are so many Japanese street styles, each one has a unique set of colours and themes. I'm always inspired by the fashions from Japan!


----------



## seeking777

I _never_ considered shopping at the thrift store for clothes. The thought of that was just eww to me, until I stumbled across this girl's video. She got a few pieces from Goodwill and turned them into _great outfits_. I was pleasantly surprised and impressed. I might maybe try the thrift store at some point. Maybe start with accessories, bags and necklaces. Check out the video if you can. What do y'all think?


----------



## mezzoforte

I want to shop so bad. Trying to hold off for a while though.

@seeking777 I've been curious about thrift stores too.


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Perkins

I'm digging the aesthetic here.









I wish I could pull off skirts/dresses without looking/feeling dumb.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Fruitcake

Perkins said:


> I wish I could pull off skirts/dresses without looking/feeling dumb.


I've seen you say that before and I was surprised when I saw your picture recently because you look like you would particularly suit dresses and skirts. If it's about your body type then there are dresses and skirts for all body types I think. Or if it's just because you feel too tomboyish then it'd probably help to just wear them around the house alone or with people you're comfortable around at first. It's hard to get used to it, though.

It always seems like most women I see out are just amazingly natural at wearing make-up and pretty dresses and heels. I think a lot of those women started out awkward and self-conscious but they have a bunch of friends who give feedback and they learnt about all that stuff in their early-mid teens so it seems like it just fits them by now. But if you wore feminine clothing quite a bit you might feel and look just as natural in that sort of thing.


----------



## lisbeth




----------



## Reckoner7

So annoying to find a decent parka that doesn't have a fur lining, and the ones I do find are like £150+


----------



## Citrine

Really want to find a warm turtle neck. Pretty plain, but liked the one this guy had on.


----------



## catcharay

Gals, which dress do you think looks better and more flattering on me? The flowy one is a dress that my sister newly bought me but she doesn't mind if I don't wear it

I take a liking to this one but I look kind of bigger in it









There are straps to go along w this one .. not pictured


----------



## mezzoforte

@catcharay I personally like the second one better, but the first one doesn't look bad.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## catcharay

@mezzoforte :b
Thanks for your input. I think I will go w the flowy one afterall. It's good for sprummer weather and I don't have to iron it too


----------



## TicklemeRingo

lisbeth said:


>


 I like the shoes.


----------



## probably offline

Perkins said:


>


Clara <3

I love suspenders. I need to use them more. Just like black jeans with a white top/tanktop/shirt and black suspenders. I love it.


----------



## Ellethwyn

I have a LOVE for all black. Also, comfy knits, linens & Birkenstock.

I've been told my style is a mix of metal/goth & hippy........

I love folk metal, though.


----------



## lisbeth

I almost never wear jeans/trousers but these ladies make me want to do it more often:


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I love LBD's


----------



## lisbeth

^ That third one is amazing.


----------



## peachypeach

second one, it's the color of purple one looks more casual, the 2nd one has a nice style to it.


----------



## peachypeach

i like looking at fashion even though i don't necessarily care about it. because i just don't give it attention.

Why? because of many reasons. One could be my anxiety, two could be I'm a weirdo, and three is fashion is always changing. Someone like me can't be bothered.

I still think you guys are cute though. =)


----------



## catcharay

@peachypeach thks i have decided on the 2nd one. Evryone likes it but my mum. Fashion is frivolous but its just fun being girly and dressing up i guess and its an excitement to focus on instead of stress or anxiety


----------



## seeking777

@catcharay You look good in both but I think the first flatters your figure better. What is the occasion?


----------



## catcharay

@karenw yeah i liked the detailing on the neckline but it feels more restrictive/tight on me
@seeking777 thnks! Tho im thinking the general consensus is that the 2nd dress is better. My bf described it as 'awesome' Its my sisters wedding reception at night time and her rehearsal is tonight. Sooo stressed n highly nervous.


----------



## seeking777

@catcharay. Oh cool, they were both good options so you were going to look good either way. I hope you enjoy your sister's rehearsal.


----------



## catcharay

@seeking777 im so not going to enjoy it&#128514; lol but thnkyou for the well wishes&#128516;


----------



## Barette

lisbeth said:


>


o:

I love that so much. I want a pair of pants like that, I've been looking but had to settle for black corduroy since I couldn't find any black high waisted jeans! I already have some neat black smoking slippers like these to go with it (like hers, but mine are Calvin Klein rather than Charlotte Olympia)--










That with a red purse and a black shirt ala Jean Seberg in Breathless (or this chick), I'd be so styling. I need to save this image.

__________

I need advice. I love this dress I own, but idk if it's casual enough to wear... casually, lol. Like, how would I dress it down? usually I add boyish factors, like sneakers or something, but it wouldn't work with this one.


----------



## Barette

I hate making two posts in a row, but I just want to mention how badly I want to dress like a '60s bad *** sex kitten. I really want a pair of suede boots, loose flowy tops, and tight pants/mini skirts.




























________

I also want a blue velvet dress so badly, after seeing Blue Velvet. It's a need, a true need. Everything I've found has been so tacky though, this is the only nice one I've found in pictures-


----------



## catcharay

Barette said:


> o:
> 
> __________
> 
> I need advice. I love this dress I own, but idk if it's casual enough to wear... casually, lol. Like, how would I dress it down? usually I add boyish factors, like sneakers or something, but it wouldn't work with this one.


The only thing I can suggest are these items - along w other accessories of course like simple nondescript shoes/sandals, wool scarves, and backpack



























But my brain is frazzled and Im unable to think inspirationally for the moment. Oh and for the hair, I I picture a messy high ponytail to make it feel a lil more casual


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Stilla

Dear god, please bless asos for making it possible for me to buy dresses under 15 bucks. (yes I am a cheapskate)































God I love casual dresses.


----------



## lisbeth

@Stilla I love all those! I love ASOS. I almost bought the fourth one you posted a while ago, but the shade of pink wouldn't suit me. It's so pretty though. Sweetheart necklines forever.


----------



## Stilla

@lisbeth *_* I adore your fashion sense so it means a lot to have gotten Lisbeths seal of approval. And it is very _pink_, the lilac version of it was a bit more toned down but pink was all they had left. But still so girly, so cheap - can't resist.


----------



## lisbeth

@*Stilla* I love the pink and would have got the pink if I could wear pink. It's like lipstick in dress form, and lipstick and dresses are two of my favourite things. Also, thank you!!!


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Stilla said:


> Dear god, please bless asos for making it possible for me to buy dresses under 15 bucks. (yes I am a cheapskate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I love casual dresses.


 I like them all, but especially the black one.

I've been meaning to check out asos again....I seem to remember reading somewhere that their sales to Australia have been falling, so they're trying to woo us back with discounts. Could be worth looking into....(I'm just talking to myself, don't mind me :um)


----------



## dontwaitupforme

catcharay said:


> l


I love this look. Hairs fab.


----------



## Mr Bacon

catcharay said:


>


Killer looks.


----------



## Stilla

@TicklemeRingo God yes I love the black one!

You know they actually had a really good discount just today, 20% off everything you buy!

But when I tried enter the promo code I realized it had ended 09:00 instead of 21:00... 
Damn UK for using the sensible time format instead of am/pm.


----------



## lisbeth

December is so much not crop top weather but waaah I love this.










^ Also I love back details like this. They make underwear really difficult but that cutout is ace. I love this dress.

Is it bad that sometimes it's clothes that make me most regret my shut-in lifestyle? I only really go to very casual places any more. No reason to wear anything nice.

But also:










Some stuff in my wardrobe I just don't wear any more because of this ^, even if it is casual.


----------



## catcharay

Want this bag quite a lot as I don't have a coloured bag. It resembles my sisters bag a lil bit (Coach too) and the quality is really good to last a whole lifetime if I maintained it. $595 tho *Adds to 'to buy' goal


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Fruitcake

lisbeth said:


> Is it bad that sometimes it's clothes that make me most regret my shut-in lifestyle? I only really go to very casual places any more. No reason to wear anything nice.
> 
> But also:
> 
> Some stuff in my wardrobe I just don't wear any more because of this ^, even if it is casual.


I relate to both of those things. I keep getting pretty dresses and thinking that I'll wear them once I have a social life... which is unlikely enough, but even if I do get a social life I'd feel awkward in a lot of it. Still, it provides motivation to socialise more & better myself, or whatever... I like getting pretty dresses.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Shameful

probably offline said:


>


oooh I would wear those.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## cosmicslop

probably offline said:


>


I want a plaid dress like that with a cute collar.


----------



## AngelClare

probably offline said:


>


I'm waiting for her to pull out a lightsaber.


----------



## zonebox

Are loose fitting jeans, button up plaid shirts (also loose fitting), and plain hats a no no for a 40 year old? I really dislike tight jeans and t-shirts, and I love my hats.


----------



## AngelClare

Just the jacket


----------



## mezzoforte

@zonebox You should provide pics. :b


----------



## lisbeth

@mezzoforte jfc, that model would still look perfect if she was wearing a binbag. I know that's probably photoshopped but what kind of heavenly.


----------



## catcharay

Feel like getting a shirt dress now for easy summer wearing..and a wrap dress, so ladylike


----------



## mezzoforte

Trying to find inexpensive tall boots for small calves is a struggle.


----------



## Fairykins

I really want a dress like this, same style and with similar material, but I can't find a dress like this in my size anywhere...


----------



## lisbeth

Are you wearing a hat this winter? Is it bad etiquette to wear a hat indoors? I always felt like that was super rude, but now I see a few people in lectures wearing hats...

My head is cold 100% of the time these days, so I've been wearing a hat like this. I really can't deal with hats with bobbles/pom-poms on though.










But I see increasing numbers of girls wearing wide-brimmed hats like this, and it looks so good:










^ I love her coat and boots too.


----------



## SD92

lisbeth said:


> Are you wearing a hat this winter? Is it bad etiquette to wear a hat indoors?


I don't wear hats but I wouldn't say it's bad etiquette to wear one indoors. Why would it be? I wear gloves and a coat indoors all the time in the middle of winter.


----------



## lisbeth

SD92 said:


> I don't wear hats but I wouldn't say it's bad etiquette to wear one indoors. Why would it be? I wear gloves and a coat indoors all the time in the middle of winter.


I always thought that was seen as rude too because it makes it look like you're itching to leave.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I used to wear hats to lectures sometimes (like beanie hats), but sometimes people would steal said hats, so there is that..



lisbeth said:


> I always thought that was seen as rude too because it makes it look like you're itching to leave.


I was taught it was rude to wear one indoors when I was younger.


----------



## SD92

lisbeth said:


> I always thought that was seen as rude too because it makes it look like you're itching to leave.


Well I guess it depends how cold it is. If it's in the middle of summer it might look rude, but I don't see anything wrong with trying to keep warm on a cold winters day.


----------



## nervousbat

I love kitschy stuff! Bright obnoxiously cute clothing. I follow a lot of harajuku/Tokyo fashion blogs and bloggers with that look. Some of my faves are:
http://fy-fruits.tumblr.com
http://www.fashionsnap.com/streetsnap/
http://self-constructed-freak.blogspot.ca
I get huge inspiration from Tavi Gevinson, the fashionista (who started killing it aesthetically at the ripe age of 12!) And I also like the French new wave/mod look for its boldness. Alexa Chung is my second idol. I pretty much just want to look like Dorothy Gale or Sailor Moon!


----------



## Hikikomori2014

nice



lisbeth said:


> Are you wearing a hat this winter? Is it bad etiquette to wear a hat indoors? I always felt like that was super rude, but now I see a few people in lectures wearing hats...
> 
> My head is cold 100% of the time these days, so I've been wearing a hat like this. I really can't deal with hats with bobbles/pom-poms on though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I see increasing numbers of girls wearing wide-brimmed hats like this, and it looks so good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I love her coat and boots too.


----------



## Barette

@lisbeth

During the summer we had a girl at my job who would always wear her hat, it looks silly to wear it in the summer---that's when it gets the appearance of rudeness, imo. the "itching to leave" thing like you said. But when it's winter an it's cold? Then I don't think it's a problem. Especially since that's a cute hat, when it droops a bit and is more casual and a part of an outfit. Wearing a wide-brimmed had would look silly in a classroom (though nice in any other context).


----------



## Barette

probably offline said:


>


Would wear would wear would wear ALL OF THAT <3

Especially the first photo, and the one with the girl in the plaid dress with the peter pan collar.

Edit: I actually have the exact shoes in photo #5 .... So I am almost there....


----------



## probably offline

coat dreams @1.52 and 2.21


----------



## RRL108

I tend to be slightly obsessed with clothing, shoes, and accessories. I've attached a few photos of some items. Most of what I wear is RRL brand, which has kind of a vintage look overall. Some of the themes are more nautical, some military style, some kind of farmer-like. I have a large collection of these items and will post some more if I can find decent photos. I got nearly all of them on ebay around 2010-11 before RRL went online. They are too expensive at retail for my budget, but I haven't found a brand that better fits my personality. 

Examples of items I would wear together include: 

- straight fit jeans with leather belt, green tone striped button front shirt under a navy V-neck sweater, and tan drivers hat or army hat
- faded black cargo pants with tan canvas belt, teal, red or orange waffle long sleeve, and thick plaid button front that goes with the undershirt, and grey or brown railman's cap or wool drivers hat

On the other hand, I do mix it up with some other non-RRL items for a change of pace. I have a collection of black t-shirts that are longer than my other t-shirts and have various bands or writing on them. Examples would be La Coka Nostra, Slaine, Vinnie Paz, Metallica, and Hellfire Canyon Club. I would typically wear these shirts over a waffle longsleeve crew neck, than add a zip up hoodie over it. For a hat I have a smaller collection of baseball hats that fit this style from brands or artists like Undefeated, HFCC, Ill Bill/Vinnie Paz Kings hockey logo, Soul Assassins camo, LCN logo black on black, and "d." Diamond suppy hat. This is obviously more of a 'streetwear' look, but I like a lot of underground hip-hop so it fits with my personality when Im in the mood. I'll post more pictures of various items at some point. 

Thanks for reading about my fashion/clothing obsession : )


----------



## RRL108




----------



## mezzoforte

catcharay said:


> Feel like getting a shirt dress now for easy summer wearing..and a wrap dress, so ladylike


I've been looking for shirt dresses too. :b


----------



## lisbeth

mezzoforte said:


> I've been looking for shirt dresses too. :b


Yyeeeeesss. Everything in this picture. Yes.


----------



## Stilla

^ omg i wants it!


----------



## Barette

I want it too! Minus the shoes, and in a size that actually fits (people wearing a size too small out of vanity, ala Kim Kardashian, bothers me so much). Maybe in a less noticable print (something not trying to be burberry). 

I really want a nice new bodycon shirt dress too, I'm going to treat myself to one once I get my *** tighter. A flat white girl *** and a tight shirt dress are an sad little mix.


----------



## seeking777

RRL108 said:


>


The vest, jacket, hat combo looks nice and comfortable.

That Burberry-like dress is real cute, wow.



Barette said:


> I want it too! Minus the shoes, and in a size that actually fits (people wearing a size too small out of vanity, ala Kim Kardashian, bothers me so much). Maybe in a less noticable print (something not trying to be burberry).
> 
> I really want a nice new bodycon shirt dress too, I'm going to treat myself to one once I get my *** tighter. A flat white girl *** and a tight shirt dress are an sad little mix.


I've been wanting to get a body con skirt but alas I have no booty either even though I'm black, lol. Well I have a little one, just not as much as my counterparts. It's such a shame. I saw these pieces at charlotte russe and want to pair them.

I couldn't find the stand alone image, it's a peach/coral crop top:
http://www.charlotterusse.com/product/entity/264833.uts?colorCode=301647461_567










I know it seems ill-fitting for winter, but I live in Florida and we don't really have winter here. It gets cold some days and other days its warm.


----------



## estse

I'm going old school. Just purchased this:


----------



## crystaltears

I love Asian fashion (from Hong Kong, Korea, Japan)










clothes there look way cuter/prettier than here :3 western clothes look more casual, I guess...


----------



## mezzoforte

This thread makes me happy. 



seeking777 said:


> I've been wanting to get a body con skirt but alas I have no booty either even though I'm black, lol. Well I have a little one, just not as much as my counterparts. It's such a shame.


:high5 Little booty club!

I like the skirt you posted too btw.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Tis the season for black jeans and flannel. So comfortable, yet looks awesome. no pictures though cause I suck.

Can't afford the Wolverine 1000 Mile boots I want yet


----------



## seeking777

mezzoforte said:


> This thread makes me happy.
> 
> :high5 Little booty club!
> 
> I like the skirt you posted too btw.


:lol


----------



## Fairykins

This look on guys is really handsome


----------



## Zyriel

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Oh my, I'm never not envious of women's clothes @[email protected]



















I've always been partial to kilts, they just need to be longer and more flared, hakama-esque 









Half-cape xD









Lol it's honestly difficult finding a compromise between personal style, comfort, and practicality @[email protected] I usually go with function > form though. Never know when someone will try to steal your wallet, gotta be prepared and capable of moving quickly to overcome your potential foe!

As for women's clothes so many good styles!





































This in red/black or purple/silver would probably look better than icky gold:










Sometimes material is bleh though too. Like I had this one gauze type shirt that looked nice, until I put it on with different types of pants. Only could tuck it in for it to even look halfway decent and I hate tucking anything in, unless I'm wearing a vest ~_~ Didn't drape well, nor flatter my body shape at all lol. Oh then dry clean too, so troublesome, most epic looking clothes are always dry clean /sigh


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@Zyriel hah yeah, men's clothes do tend to be more boring if you want to go for something more unusual. That is a pretty big advantage to being a woman whether I feel like being completely casual or dress up there's plenty of choice. Though saying that my height/body shape causes issues sometimes anyway lol.


----------



## peachypeach

seeking777 said:


> I know it seems ill-fitting for winter, but I live in Florida and we don't really have winter here. It gets cold some days and other days its warm.


you could make it work with leggings, and a jacket or a sweater with a scarf. people should wear whatever the heck they want to. Of course, it's a better idea to completely cover yourself, then getting sick and feeling dumb later.

me i'd rather wear pants with designs, because i don't really like my legs, i'm shy about it. i always wear pants.


----------



## seeking777

@peachypeach That's a good idea actually, thanks. And you're right, I don't really like limiting myself in terms of what I can wear and when. I just like being comfortable and feeling confident in what I'm wearing.


----------



## aiilov3

crystaltears said:


> I love Asian fashion (from Hong Kong, Korea, Japan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clothes there look way cuter/prettier than here :3 western clothes look more casual, I guess...


I love Asian fashion too. Whenever I go to Japan I love getting fashion inspiration from all the girls there!


----------



## Zyriel

Persephone The Dread said:


> @Zyriel hah yeah, men's clothes do tend to be more boring if you want to go for something more unusual. That is a pretty big advantage to being a woman whether I feel like being completely casual or dress up there's plenty of choice. Though saying that my height/body shape causes issues sometimes anyway lol.


Lol yeah I know exactly what you mean, my height/body shape too for the most part. Especially shirts for me that requires larger sizes for it to fit, yet doesn't fit properly lol. Pants used to be a problem, not as much now but still ~_~ they don't produce them to sit in the right place. Plus, I try not to bring attention to myself, yet I want to dress how I want to dress, so usually end up more casual for the most part lol ughhhh ~_~ I guess that's why people enjoy Renaissance fairs and the like lol. Still though, lucky women, and the audaciously elegant, feminine collective of fashion! @[email protected]


----------



## calichick

Don't have anything to post but

TFW a guy you like has more style than you.

uhh....

Time to step up the game Cali lol, can't be letting your man dress nicer than you >.>


----------



## mezzoforte

I really like how the scarf and thigh highs match. Although I would probably wear different shoes with this outfit.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## SD92

I got a coat with buttons fastening it at the front. It looks good but it's going to annoying when the buttons fall off. That why, I usually prefer a zip, but I didn't like the look of the coats with a zip when I went shopping.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

mezzoforte said:


>


I like that outfit a lot, I probably wouldn't feel comfortable wearing that length skirt though.


----------



## cafune

;<


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## cafune

low cut backs; i want one :>


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Barette

Things I want but have no $$ for

















This top


















camel swing coat like this









this coat again









this entire outfit pls


----------



## Shameful

WHY DO MY PARENTS LET ME DRESS MYSELF?!?!?! Seriously ****ing damn it, if an event calls for more than jeans and a tshirt then tell me exactly what to wear or just ****ing buy it for me. I can't do fashion, I can't do shopping. 


Ok, SAS, what would you wear to a daytime lunch and coffee to meet a cousin's soon to be in laws? I was told to dress nice, I think I'm expected to wear a dress.


----------



## seeking777

Shameful said:


> WHY DO MY PARENTS LET ME DRESS MYSELF?!?!?! Seriously ****ing damn it, if an event calls for more than jeans and a tshirt then tell me exactly what to wear or just ****ing buy it for me. I can't do fashion, I can't do shopping.
> 
> Ok, SAS, what would you wear to a daytime lunch and coffee to meet a cousin's soon to be in laws? I was told to dress nice, I think I'm expected to wear a dress.


Well it really depends on what you have in your closet. If it's a casual lunch then maybe a simple flare or a-line dress with ballet flats. Something in a solid color or simple pattern.



















Or maybe dark jeans or trouser pants with a casual simple button up blouse.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## 0blank0

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## The Linux Guy

*I like this one. *



mezzoforte said:


>


----------



## seeking777

felicshagrace said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


I like the one in the upper right corner. It's modest but still has a little sexiness to it with the fitted mini skirt. I'm saving that picture for style inspiration.


----------



## zomgz




----------



## zomgz

^ I can see the bow, the dress, and the bracelet being perfect together.


----------



## Zyriel

I found this and thought it was a bit interesting lol styles based on personality types. I suppose I can put it here:










Larger images:
https://www.pinterest.com/janerekas/fashion-by-type-mbti/

I'm not sure how the styles were decided on though ! But if we go by that, I'm still horribly confused at my own type haha. Even though those are caricatures and I'm male, if one was to equate those styles into male clothing of similar styles  none would really "fit" me lol. I guess one would have to remove the colors though too, and make it monochromatic mentally, in order to get a better idea of the style itself and setting. Then add a personal color palette, based on interests, or "flavor" of one's personality. I guess it would also depend on where one was going as well lol.


----------



## bittersweetavenue




----------



## Fruitcake

Barette said:


>


Prettyyy.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Fruitcake said:


> Prettyyy.


woah!


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## megsy00

bittersweetavenue said:


>


I love this! <3


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Fruitcake said:


>


Im in love with this.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## dontwaitupforme

Seen these on thursday. Looooove.


----------



## HenDoggy

I like styles similar to this.










Nice jacket.









Any guys know a good brand/store to get quality boots? Maybe similar to this?


----------



## tea111red

Zyriel said:


> I found this and thought it was a bit interesting lol styles based on personality types. I suppose I can put it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larger images:
> https://www.pinterest.com/janerekas/fashion-by-type-mbti/




Hmm, interesting. I would dress the most like INTP and I have gotten that result before. I wouldn't dress like INTJ, though....I have gotten that result more than INTP, too.


----------



## zomgz

Zyriel said:


> I found this and thought it was a bit interesting lol styles based on personality types. I suppose I can put it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larger images:
> https://www.pinterest.com/janerekas/fashion-by-type-mbti/
> 
> I'm not sure how the styles were decided on though ! But if we go by that, I'm still horribly confused at my own type haha. Even though those are caricatures and I'm male, if one was to equate those styles into male clothing of similar styles  none would really "fit" me lol. I guess one would have to remove the colors though too, and make it monochromatic mentally, in order to get a better idea of the style itself and setting. Then add a personal color palette, based on interests, or "flavor" of one's personality. I guess it would also depend on where one was going as well lol.


The INFP is surprisingly accurate. :lol


----------



## probably offline

[sorry for the huge images]

Pillow bags made by vintage leather patchwork/jackets

I need one. My butt needs one. I can't afford anything, so I'm just dreaming a little.










also,


----------



## Umpalumpa

probably offline said:


> [sorry for the huge images]
> 
> Pillow bags made by vintage leather patchwork/jackets
> 
> I need one. My butt needs one. I can't afford anything, so I'm just dreaming a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also,


The next fashion trend needs to be a pillow in each shoulder, that would be awesome.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## lizzy19

mezzoforte said:


>


 cute! like the shoes are they heels?


----------



## mezzoforte

lizzy19 said:


> cute! like the shoes are they heels?


I don't know, I can't tell. :b They look like they might be flat or a low, chunky heel?


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Ziva

A fashion thread?! :clap


----------



## Zyriel

tea111red said:


> Hmm, interesting. I would dress the most like INTP and I have gotten that result before. I wouldn't dress like INTJ, though....I have gotten that result more than INTP, too.





zomgz said:


> The INFP is surprisingly accurate. :lol


o_o! Thanks for the input. That's interesting! People matching their types in terms of clothing! Gears turning, thoughts burning, ideas churning, yet the self unknowing in the greater scheme of the personal state of yearning for discovery and learning @[email protected]


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Zyriel said:


> I found this and thought it was a bit interesting lol styles based on personality types. I suppose I can put it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larger images:
> https://www.pinterest.com/janerekas/fashion-by-type-mbti/
> 
> I'm not sure how the styles were decided on though ! But if we go by that, I'm still horribly confused at my own type haha. Even though those are caricatures and I'm male, if one was to equate those styles into male clothing of similar styles  none would really "fit" me lol. I guess one would have to remove the colors though too, and make it monochromatic mentally, in order to get a better idea of the style itself and setting. Then add a personal color palette, based on interests, or "flavor" of one's personality. I guess it would also depend on where one was going as well lol.


I usually get INFP or INTP. INFP looks pretty good, but what I'm wearing right now looks like INTP, ISTP is OK too. I think INTP clothing is closest to me from that lol.


----------



## Zyriel

Persephone The Dread said:


> I usually get INFP or INTP. INFP looks pretty good, but what I'm wearing right now looks like INTP, ISTP is OK too. I think INTP clothing is closest to me from that lol.


Hm that's insightful, you made me think lol. If I would be to go by how I dress at home, probably ESTP or ENTP, even with hair pulled back, well not those colors or variations of styles lol, since I usually wear darker colors. But like practicality/comfort of "sport wear" or whatever it's called. Except I never dress like that out lol. I do like the INTJ coat thing, just not that color haha. But then again in terms of "out wear" would probably be a mix between ISTP and ESFJ (at least in terms of men's clothes), possibly ENTJ too. Ugh damn thing with extreme examples lol.

What's funny though is like the ISTJ on there dresses like the 11th Doctor, from Doctor Who, a female version lol. Which is ironic because he's like an ENFP or ENTP or something ! On the other hand though an ISTJ is an ENFP backwards, and vice versa. So I wonder if one's "professional image" is the subconscious, inner-self projected outwards or something.


----------



## cafune




----------



## TabbyTab

Zyriel said:


> I found this and thought it was a bit interesting lol styles based on personality types. I suppose I can put it here:


Hot damn intp is so accurate


----------



## TabbyTab

These dresses are so beautiful and enchanting. Would make interesting prom dresses. Especially with the perfect smokey eye and ahhh sooo pretty ~:b


























Sorry for the big *** pics huehue


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## The Linux Guy

Go for the flower dress



mezzoforte said:


>


----------



## mezzoforte

Was going to get this, but it's sold out :cry


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Beginning to look at holiday clothes, found some cute dresses 




























and this


----------



## probably offline

TabbyTab said:


> These dresses are so beautiful and enchanting. Would make interesting prom dresses. Especially with the perfect smokey eye and ahhh sooo pretty ~:b


I almost posted that picture the other day!

That whole collection is cool(but I think only those 4 dresses have the space theme). http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashion-shows/pre-fall-2015/valentino/collection

Did you see the spring/summer 2015 collection? It was great, with many beautiful dresses:






...

also, 2 random, casual looks I saw tonight and liked


----------



## mezzoforte

Bless this thread :yay


----------



## purplepeanuts

SouthernTom said:


> Unsurprisingly this is a female dominated thread so far, so I will buck the trend.
> 
> Bought this shirt a few weeks ago and I've worn it out once. People seem to have mixed opinions on it so far. What do you guys/gals reckon?


Great shirt! I like things that stand out.


----------



## zomgz

As a bridesmaid outfit + nice restaurant = what do you think? Need your opinions on this, please! Try to imagine it all put together. 

Hairstyle:
















Wig.

+










Necklace.

+










Dress. (not sure whether I should go with straps or halter - leaning toward straps)

+










Stocking Socks.

+

















Shoes. I can't decide what color would go best, help!

+










Temporary Tattoo. (just to make it cooler 'cause why not! probably put it on my upper left arm)


----------



## blue2

^ yo zomgz you'll always be cool go with your heart I'm not much into fashion probably red shoes though


----------



## mezzoforte

@zomgz I agree with wearing the straps with the dress and the red shoes, definitely!


----------



## Daveyboy

zomgz said:


>


I would totally rock those socks........


----------



## seeking777

mezzoforte said:


> [/IMG]


I've actually been planning to put an outfit like this together. Was thinking about it earlier this afternoon. I'm getting a tweed skirt from Forever 21 that's on sale, pairing it with a long sleeved shirt I already have. And I'm getting a pair of oxford heels that are also on sale. I was thinking of pairing some stockings with it maybe but then thought of getting some of thigh high ones from clueless that were popular in the 90s. Then I come on this thread and people are posting them left and right. I didn't even know they were back in style.

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/44/ff/1e/44ff1ebfc5956b5356e75de35a9172e2.jpg[/IM]

I also want to add a faux gold chain link collar necklace that doesn't look cheap. Like this:

[IMG]http://cdn5.giltcdn.com/images/share/uploads/0000/0003/0383/303832886/674x898.jpg?oq=85
@Kiva bless you for posting those outfits! They have given me such awesome inspiration.


----------



## Fruitcake

I don't like any of these but I really want a lot more greens like this.





































I want a corduroy skirt like this in dark green. And corduroy pants.










And an a-line denim mini skirt.



















And these shoes but instead of cord things just lots of poorly pasted-on cat hair from a very long-haired cat, so that I leave a trail of cat hair wherever I go. Maybe a pair each in tabby, calico, tortoiseshell, ginger, and black and white. Maybe I need to sew a range of clothes in cat colours.


----------



## Fruitcake

For some reason turtlenecks go great with pointy nipples. I want to get a turtleneck and wear it without a bra. I want a white one like this.










I want a bullet bra too, but a subtle one, not one like these.


----------



## catcharay

I like this minimalistic structured knit and even those type of shoes pictured..like the modern update of the mules referencing a hint of the 90's sensibility. It's been surfacing a lot lately



















Random put-together style look I like:


----------



## zomgz

Fruitcake said:


>


This looks really gorgeous on her.


----------



## cafune

&

They're so pretty. I absolutely adore the ankle cuffs.


----------



## losthismarbles

What's better polo shirts or button up shirts. I only have polo shirts. I don't have many cloths. I feel like I will look weird in button up shirts. 

Is it weird that I like loose fitting clothing on girls? Like more free flowing stuff i guess. I don't know. Does anyone else like that?


----------



## probably offline

Can someone buy this coat for me?


----------



## kivi

I have bluish-green one of this dress but I have to wait until summer.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

^Nice!


----------



## probably offline

give me


----------



## FunkyFedoras

probably offline said:


> give me


I live for the collared shirt & sweater look. :clap


----------



## BedheadMermaid

I'll dump a couple of things here..

I'm not sure how to put pictures in posts so I'll just attach then idk how this works D:


----------



## dontwaitupforme

loooove emilio puccis A/W 15 collection.


----------



## catcharay

Well I'm in the mood for a jumpsuit right now..spotted a girl with a jumpsuit-cardi style combo and it did spark my interest today


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Holiday investments <3


----------



## catcharay

I love leopard print sunglasses w cat eye shape. My glasses broke just yest so more than ever its a good excuse to buy another. Seriously have no luck with glasses.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

catcharay said:


> I love leopard print sunglasses w cat eye shape. My glasses broke just yest so more than ever its a good excuse to buy another. Seriously have no luck with glasses.


Reccommend Topshop


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

WHAT! What is this, how does this exist? Someone find me this. Find me a store that sells this.


----------



## GGTFM

I wear black lipstick, black finger nail polish, black and grey clothes (exception being dark blue pants), and I'm gonna try black eye liner today.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Some stuff I found sometime ago:









^ The "cage" shirt, although I do also like that minimalistic, completely white look he has going on.






















































^ The dress, although the necklace is cool.


----------



## seeking777

This thread needs to be revived!

I just ordered this dress from charlotte russe for $15. It was on sale, the original price was $35!!!!!! I am sooo excited. I can't wait for it to come.


----------



## bad baby

i simply _adore_ cheongsam collars. a while back i found a goth loli-eque sleeveless top that was kind of oriental-inspired but it was going for something like $80 not including shipping from japan or wherever so it was like uhh yea no thanks X_X .. wish i could find the pic to post here. i rarely come across things which i fall in love at first sight with like that.

but anyway. i really want a cute dress right now:



















._.


----------



## Kiba




----------



## seeking777

Kiba said:


>


Well, clearly Lady Gaga is influencing designers. Sooner or later we'll probably see her wearing this.


----------



## Kiba

seeking777 said:


> Well, clearly Lady Gaga is influencing designers. Sooner or later we'll probably see her wearing this.


Lady Gaga doesn't have dick on the Avant Garde fashion scene.


----------



## tea111red

Kiba said:


>


is she supposed to be a webcam


----------



## probably offline

^






:lol


----------



## fotschi

Kiba said:


>


Is this The Residents-core?


----------



## tea111red

probably offline said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


YT comments:
"Just pause and look and the intricacies and amazing form of art."

"This is absolutely brilliant."

Haha. I knew there would be comments like the above.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Love these so much


----------



## rlo1995

I love 90's and 70's fashion. Heres some pics of outfits I'd wear


----------



## bad baby

i'm really digging francesca michielin's style back in her avril lavigne phase, a kind of grungy/tomboy/layered look. a screenshot from her vid c.2012:










similar looks:

















wonderful representations of berlin street style -
























.......and......
















(i just love the ripped stockings)


----------



## Perspicacious

GGTFM said:


> I wear black lipstick, black finger nail polish, black and grey clothes (exception being dark blue pants), and I'm gonna try black eye liner today.


Eye liners are sexy on men!


----------



## Fey




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

I need to get some oxfords in my life.


----------



## Stilla

Over the knee boots. I feel like I shouldn't want them as much as I do but I do. I crave them I need them I want them.


----------



## thetown

Yesstyle.com


----------



## Asrais

Love this thread - so interesting to see everyones different styles. I love polyvore.com.

I am currently revising my whole wardrobe - I used to be very boho, but I feel like I've outgrown it a bit and need something a bit more grown up, though I will still keep elements of it, because I like it 

I am very much a skinny jeans, boots and long cardigan kind of girl - I tend to stick to the same things all the time - boring!

Has anyone done their colors? http://www.style-makeover-hq.com/seasonal-color-analysis.html

I fall somewhere between a summer and autumn - I think more autumn since I've dyed my hair blonde.


----------



## Xisha

I wish I could go to one of the fashion weeks _sooo_ badly... but streaming them and looking at pictures will have to do for now. :sigh


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I like everything on this page so far.


----------



## lisbeth

Stilla said:


> Over the knee boots. I feel like I shouldn't want them as much as I do but I do. I crave them I need them I want them.


I LOVE these. I want some too. The ones in the picture you posted are really nice.


----------



## gopherinferno

i'd especially wear that last one every day of my life


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Do women ever pay attention to what type of knot a guy is using in his tie?


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Want. (the sweater and the boy)


----------



## samiisprink

I have literally found my home 😍


----------



## bad baby

*Mori Girl Checklist*










1.	You like loose fitting dresses ✔
2.	You always wear dresses and skirts
3.	You prefer slightly quirky clothes over simple ones (but you don't like loud and flashy clothes) ✔
4.	You look natural, but with your own style ✔
5.	You are particular about fabrics ✔
6.	You like ethnic clothes, too ✔
7.	You wear A-line clothes ✔
8.	You like wearing dresses that little girls would wear, too ✔
9.	You like smock-like dresses and blouses ✔
10.	You don't like super sweet fashion ✔
11.	You like deep colors like Burgundy, Fukamidori (dark green, #00552e), Koniro (navy blue, #223a70) and Chairo(dark brown, #965042) ✔
12.	Warm colors look good on you ✔
13.	Short nails feel more comfortable ✔
14.	You like fluffy hats made of knitwear or fur ✔
15.	You like ear muffs
16.	You like ponchos and boleros ✔
17.	You want to have leather bags
18.	You use pochettes for everything
19.	You prefer gold accessories over silver
20.	You feel attracted to old things ✔
21.	You like pocket watches ✔
22.	You like necklaces with magnifying glasses or large designs ✔
23.	You like designs featuring animals ✔
24.	You like designs featuring sweets
25.	You like plaid and polka dots ✔
26.	You like old-fashioned flower patterns ✔
27.	You like lace ✔
28.	You like tights and leggings ✔
29.	Your shoes are basic and flat soled ✔
30.	You like round toe shoes ✔
31.	If you wear sneakers you wear them like loosely fitting cute slip-ons
32.	Instead of regular buttons you like hand-made buttons ✔
33.	You want to wrap your stole or muffler around yourself ✔
34.	In winter, a turtleneck design is your basis
35.	You like layering garments ✔
36.	Puff sleeves make you feel emotional ✔
37.	You love fairy tales ✔
38.	Fair-skinned ✔
39.	Your hair is loosely permed
40.	Bob cut x straight bangs ✔
41.	Straight bangs x long loose perm ✔
42.	Girly
43.	You like FELISSIMO
44.	Of FELISSIMO, you especially like the brands Syrup and &sloe
45.	You like the feel of Q-pot "sweets"
46.	You enjoy chilling out at cafés ✔
47.	You like walking with a camera in your hand ✔
48.	You unconsciously end up at variety stores ✔
49.	You can't help starting collections of things you like, you are a collector ✔
50.	Finding cute books at the book store makes you happy ✔
51.	You get excited when you visit a furniture store ✔
52.	You like making things by hand ✔
53.	Autumn and winter are your favorite seasons
54.	You'd like to visit Scandinavia one day
55.	You like to have round cheeks ✔
56.	If you use perfume, you prefer faint flower scents best ✔
57.	(You long to be) a girl that exudes a soft mood ✔
58.	(You long to be) an uncomplicated girl ✔
59.	You have been told you come across as laid-back ✔
60.	You consider Hagumi Hanamoto of Honey and Clover to be a Mori Girl
61.	Shizuru Satonaka from Tada, Kimi wo Ai****eru is also a Mori Girl
62.	You have been told by a friend that it looks like you are in a forest ✔


----------



## truant

F'ing armored.


----------



## truant

I need this jacket:


----------



## xxDark Horse

What's in for guys these days? 

I'm completely clueless.


----------



## JustThisGuy

xxDark Horse said:


> What's in for guys these days?
> 
> I'm completely clueless.












Latex is the new corduroy.


----------



## cosmicslop

Finally found the perfect heeled chelsea boot by Everlane. Good quality, beautifully made.


----------



## Sus y

:clap Yes! A fashion zombie thread! I'll post some stuff later if allowed.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Persephone The Dread

glasses:










Sword necklace:










scaley gloves:





































lol (but seriously though)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Part 2:

I like industrial piercings a lot and have done for a long time, but don't like the idea of 6+ months healing time + high rate of infection.










key necklaces:










cap:










Which I think he DIY'd by adding a spikey headband thing to the cap lol.



















mask:


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Sillystring1212




----------



## jolene23




----------



## Sus y

Sillystring1212 said:


>


I like the hair.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is so clever lol:

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/tinkercast?ref=l2-about-shopname


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


>


i like those black ripped gothicy style jeans.. those wouldn't suit me personally but i like those and i like to imagine they'd suit me. i just like the shape and the style and the way they're made.

i don't wear black anything on my legs ever just because black is thinning and i have male legs..... so.... i don't wanna make them look thinner..

do you wear any of the sorts of styles you've posted, percy?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

KILOBRAVO said:


> i like those black ripped gothicy style jeans.. those wouldn't suit me personally but i like those and i like to imagine they'd suit me. i just like the shape and the style and the way they're made.
> 
> i don't wear black anything on my legs ever just because black is thinning and i have male legs..... so.... i don't wanna make them look thinner..
> 
> do you wear any of the sorts of styles you've posted, percy?


Vaguely similar at times. Lots of mostly dark skinny jeans I got bought as Christmas presents (one pair started out with pretty small rips and tears but ended up with huge holes sort of like this which I don't like so that sucks, I also have a pair like the guy on the far right is wearing weirdly in that image and the lacy bit actually is somewhat uncomfortable it scratches your skin.) and one top that's kind of black and sith-lord like, but also lots of plain black band t-shirts and basic hoodies. One pair of black trousers I've had since a teenager that are like black with purple pinstripes and zips all over them. Since I rarely buy clothes now because they're expensive and I don't go shopping irl, I don't really wear what I'd like to most of the time.

I like that pair in the image because they have this kind of Victorian-Gothic-hobo vibe lol.

I'm very short so most trousers drag along the ground and get all torn up when I wear them, the good thing about skinny jeans is that doesn't happen lol as they taper off.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

Persephone The Dread said:


> Vaguely similar at times. Lots of mostly dark skinny jeans I got bought as Christmas presents (one pair started out with pretty small rips and tears but ended up with huge holes sort of like this which I don't like so that sucks, I also have a pair like the guy on the far right is wearing weirdly in that image and the lacy bit actually is somewhat uncomfortable it scratches your skin.) and one top that's kind of black and sith-lord like, but also lots of plain black band t-shirts and basic hoodies. One pair of black trousers I've had since a teenager that are like black with purple pinstripes and zips all over them. Since I rarely buy clothes now because they're expensive and I don't go shopping irl, I don't really wear what I'd like to most of the time.
> 
> I like that pair in the image because they have this kind of Victorian-Gothic-hobo vibe lol.


so you like black, i take it percy? lol that's sounds cool i suppose. I only wear black when it happens to be an outdoor waterproof jacket. I have very very few black clothes. Do you have any clothes that are colors other then black?

yeah. I have one pair of ripped jeans so far but its like patchy rips that they stitched into them and faded creases. they are blue. I see those jeans where they are ripped in bands across the way across the leg or they have rips right at the knee join. Are you saying that those types of ripped jeans as they are worn over time the rips slowly get bigger and more widespread? those ripped jeans are very common now though but they are weirdly stylish. I had heard that in the past people would not have dared to go out in worn rag-tag clothes like this but now we wear them "ripped" on purpose. the theory was that someone said that we are mocking poverty actually buying ripped or worn clothes already like that on purpose.

but then you can get pairs of jeans for like even £15 to £20 at least nowadays and that's not expensive at all given how long jeans actually last. i suppose they are so cheap to make that they are actually really good quality. I have no idea why someone would want to pay like £200 for a pair of plain featureless things made of quite ordinary fabric tho.

oh, god. here's a laugh for you. i actually bought a pair of white kinda biker skinny-ish jeans about 18 months ago. only £20. WHITE JEANS. WHITE?! with rips at the knees. in the shop they were a 32 waist.. they looked fine. i'm a 33 waist but they seemed stretchy so i thought they'd fit and be an interesting change being white. When i got them home and put them on... They just look not good at all. They're a bit too tight at the waist.. They fit so tight that i can't even hide my dick/crotch bulge. haha. they just look like something that i bought 10 years ago that i've grown out of. They made my legs loog too thin... ugh...No way be wearing those.

I don't know what i was thinking. tight and white? they literally go with nothing top wise. They're still actually in the wardrobe somewhere. I think i'll need to take them off the pegs in the wardrobe and stuff them away in a drawer out of the way somewhere. LOL I've never ever ever ever seen a _guy_ wearing white jeans ever, but they said in the shop, which was quite a trendy guy's shop, that they'd sold more than they thought. But then the woman probably just said that to encourage me to buy them. i have learned that white jeans on guys are probably one of the worst things invented. :lol


----------



## PandaBearx

maybe a bit darker root and more of a smokey/grey than ice blue.










I like both of these, but I feel like my hair is a bit fudged in regards to dying it blonder. Instead of a balayage, it seems that I have more of an ombre from years of dying it (the entire portion of the bottom if my hair is lighter) so that more natural subtle highlighting that the second picture shows is most probably not going to work. The blue one is more of an ombre which is doable and I like it, but I'm not sure how it'll look.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

KILOBRAVO said:


> so you like black, i take it percy? lol that's sounds cool i suppose. I only wear black when it happens to be an outdoor waterproof jacket. I have very very few black clothes. Do you have any clothes that are colors other then black?
> 
> yeah. I have one pair of ripped jeans so far but its like patchy rips that they stitched into them and faded creases. they are blue. I see those jeans where they are ripped in bands across the way across the leg or they have rips right at the knee join. Are you saying that those types of ripped jeans as they are worn over time the rips slowly get bigger and more widespread? those ripped jeans are very common now though but they are weirdly stylish. I had heard that in the past people would not have dared to go out in worn rag-tag clothes like this but now we wear them "ripped" on purpose. the theory was that someone said that we are mocking poverty actually buying ripped or worn clothes already like that on purpose.
> 
> but then you can get pairs of jeans for like even £15 to £20 at least nowadays and that's not expensive at all given how long jeans actually last. i suppose they are so cheap to make that they are actually really good quality. I have no idea why someone would want to pay like £200 for a pair of plain featureless things made of quite ordinary fabric tho.


I do wear a lot of black tbh. 7-10 years ago I went through a phase of wearing very colourful stuff as well. I had a hoody like this among other stuff. So yeah it varies, but I usually prefer darker stuff (have done since about age 11.) I like stuff that mixes colours with black as well.

My nan sometimes comments on that, how funny she finds people wearing ripped jeans on purpose now lol.



> oh, god. here's a laugh for you. i actually bought a pair of white kinda biker skinny-ish jeans about 18 months ago. only £20. WHITE JEANS. WHITE?! with rips at the knees. in the shop they were a 32 waist.. they looked fine. i'm a 33 waist but they seemed stretchy so i thought they'd fit and be an interesting change being white. When i got them home and put them on... They just look not good at all. They're a bit too tight at the waist.. They fit so tight that i can't even hide my dick/crotch bulge. haha. they just look like something that i bought 10 years ago that i've grown out of. They made my legs loog too thin... ugh...No way be wearing those.
> 
> I don't know what i was thinking. tight and white? they literally go with nothing top wise. They're still actually in the wardrobe somewhere. I think i'll need to take them off the pegs in the wardrobe and stuff them away in a drawer out of the way somewhere. LOL I've never ever ever ever seen a _guy_ wearing white jeans ever, but they said in the shop, which was quite a trendy guy's shop, that they'd sold more than they thought. But then the woman probably just said that to encourage me to buy them. i have learned that white jeans on guys are probably one of the worst things invented. :lol


Yeah bright coloured trousers/jeans generally don't go with stuff. A really long time ago as a teenager I bought a pair of purple skinny jeans and then basically never wore them. Though at the time I also avoided skinny jeans because they are uncomfortable (you need to find stretchy ones otherwise they're too stiff and uncomfortable imo.)


----------



## roxslide

how tacky is this jacket?

wait... nevermind I don't want to know lol

I'd wear this but I'm not sure what I'd wear with it... it'd be nice to be waterproof though


----------



## roxslide

Ok but emilia fart's glitter eyeshadow in her video from yesterday is actually lowkey cool. I think I might try it, I have a glitter eyeshadow that looks rly similar. My plans for tomorrow is just really mundane errand ****. Do I want to do that in glitter eyeshadow? Hm. Maybe I will try to actually do something this weekend just so I can have an excuse to wear crazy amounts of glitter eyeshadow. I'm pretty sure that's not how normal people operate (priorities??) but oh well

the video

* *


----------



## Karsten

roxslide said:


> how tacky is this jacket?


Depends on how noisy it is :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## roxslide

I need my hair to grow asap so I can dye it a deep green aaah




























^something like these tones

and this cut I guess...










currently my hair looks like the second to last stage here (my original hair cut actually looks like the first pic too huh)










so I have at least a few more months to go...

edit: I'm waiting because I hate how super short hair looks dyed. Am I the only one? If you let your roots grow at all then, because your hair is so short, the roots are way too noticeable and it starts to look really sloppy way too fast


----------



## tea111red

Would this be a good dress to wear out on a date


----------



## That Random Guy

*Two Questions*

Hello,

Two Questions:
*1)*
After watching some movies, dramas, and similar, I've come to notice I like long coats. Before that though, I prefer having something elegant.

I'd been looking for an overcoat that I can have as a backup for the one I currently own which is wool, I believe.

I've looked on Amazon and have found ones I like but I've never committed to one because of how it looks on the model. I can never tell if it'll be the length I want it.

What is it that I should look for when looking for a long coat?Is it arm length? Incidentally, I want the coat to go below the knees, but IDK if that helps any.

*2)*
Where do people buy their cologne and aftershave?

I saw on another forum where folk were saying that it's not worth getting cheaper cologne, but some also say that not all premium cologne is worth it or correctly priced.

To me, that means it all depends on the particular cologne and what it is I seek from it. I prefer something that isn't too strong, lasts a long time (in use), and isn't too expensive.

Does anyone recommend something good and or are there any shops or sites you can recommend?

Lastly, please consider all responses as if you were speaking to a caveman, because in all prospects, I pretty much am one. I am very ignorant on such things. Explain like I'm 5 (please).


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I like long coats but I can't wear them because I'm too short.

Not that I leave the house often anyway now, and not that I put any thought into what I'm wearing at all.


----------



## roxslide

I wish there was such a thing as a grey goth, that could probably be my thing










I am too clumsy to wear white and I don't think black looks very good on me tbh even though I wear it a lot. Makes me look yellow/sallow for some reason. But yellow tones look great with grey (imo, in fact yellower greys are my favorite). I think blacks look great on people with a cooler complexion.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@roxslide that looks cool.

This is actually someone's cosplay of Mannimarco from ESO, looks much better than Oblivion (because I can't post anything normal in this thread ever.)


----------



## Fun Spirit

Pom Pom blouses. I want the ice cream one. I saw one on Amazon. I already have 2 pom pom shirts. A white one and a brown "feather like" one. The last picture I like the style. I also like the blue jean patches look. I have 2 blue jean jackets with cool little patches on them. A bird, a cat, a smiley to name a few. I also have 2 blue jean purse to match it. And I have one light pink tie dye like book bag that has patches on it. I'm not really a purse kind of lady. I prefer a nice little book bag to carry on my back.


----------



## 3 AM

That Random Guy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Two Questions:


1.) in terms of finding the length you want in a coat it's probably best if you find a store and try some on so you'll know if the length is perfect for you or not. unfortunately i don't know any stores that sell long coats - probably a department store in your local mall?

2.) most of the "good" colognes are also bought in department stores/their websites. but those are usually the expensive ones. if you want to find a cologne that you like you can flip through men's magazines where they usually have several little "tester" pages where you can smell the scent. idk if i explained that right. dept stores also have little sample smeller things.

hope this is helpful. good luck!


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*



3 AM said:


> 1.) in terms of finding the length you want in a coat it's probably best if you find a store and try some on so you'll know if the length is perfect for you or not. unfortunately i don't know any stores that sell long coats - probably a department store in your local mall?
> 
> 2.) most of the "good" colognes are also bought in department stores/their websites. but those are usually the expensive ones. if you want to find a cologne that you like you can flip through men's magazines where they usually have several little "tester" pages where you can smell the scent. idk if i explained that right. dept stores also have little sample smeller things.
> 
> hope this is helpful. good luck!


Thanks!

I came to the same conclusion about the coat since there's no real way to tell after not having bought one before. :lol

I will definitely take a look around my mall and other spots to see what they have for both items. It just so happens that I need to get out more.

Thanks, again!


----------



## bad baby

So the other day i noticed that hot topic has a (new?) junji ito collection. i didn't go in to look at it because I'm not, like, 15 anymore, but I'm pretty onboard with the whole idea. I mean what man/woman/mountain goat wouldn't want a melting face emblazoned across your chest

.. oomg this is great:


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## In a Lonely Place

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Yess I love that


----------



## versikk

I want to post pic where i think i'm cute to see if others agree BUT IMGBB HAVE STOPPED WITH THEIR AUTO DESTRUCT FUNCTION????


----------



## SamanthaStrange

In a Lonely Place said:


> Yess I love that


I thought you might.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

SamanthaStrange said:


> I thought you might.












Could be part of this collection


----------



## rabidfoxes

That Random Guy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Two Questions:
> *1)*
> After watching some movies, dramas, and similar, I've come to notice I like long coats. Before that though, I prefer having something elegant.
> 
> I'd been looking for an overcoat that I can have as a backup for the one I currently own which is wool, I believe.
> 
> I've looked on Amazon and have found ones I like but I've never committed to one because of how it looks on the model. I can never tell if it'll be the length I want it.
> 
> What is it that I should look for when looking for a long coat?Is it arm length? Incidentally, I want the coat to go below the knees, but IDK if that helps any.
> 
> *2)*
> Where do people buy their cologne and aftershave?
> 
> I saw on another forum where folk were saying that it's not worth getting cheaper cologne, but some also say that not all premium cologne is worth it or correctly priced.
> 
> To me, that means it all depends on the particular cologne and what it is I seek from it. I prefer something that isn't too strong, lasts a long time (in use), and isn't too expensive.
> 
> Does anyone recommend something good and or are there any shops or sites you can recommend?
> 
> Lastly, please consider all responses as if you were speaking to a caveman, because in all prospects, I pretty much am one. I am very ignorant on such things. Explain like I'm 5 (please).


Most shops have a section on their website where they explain their measurements, so you can work out if sleeves, etc. fit. Get a cheap measuring tape and take your measurements if buying online. Long coats usually have something in the name that explains they are such, e.g. "longline coat". I also love long coats and I tend to look out for two things: 1) Material, which you can usually find in the description online or by groping along the bottom of the coat in the shop until you can feel a label. Wool is nice. And expensive. Wool on sale = win. Cashmire is nice, but very expensive. There are some animal exploitation concerns regarding both, if you take that sort of thing into account. Acrylic/polyester is cheap, but low quality. 2) Neckline. Or whatever it's called. Basically, a lot of long coats have a neckline that leaves the neck/chest area bare regardless how you tie your scarf, and I find it very annoying. If you do to, keep an eye on the neckline.

Re: cologne. There's no other way than to try it. There are websites that sell all kinds of perfume/cologne in 5ml tester tubes. You can order a few, try them and work out what you like before investing money into a full bottle. Google 'perfume samples'. Choose a reputable site to avoid fakes and cross-contamination of samples. See perfume review sites to work out what type of cologne you might like (fresh? floral? smoky? I'd go with smoky or peppery).

Hope this helps. Good luck on your journey towards becoming a dapper gent


----------



## tea111red

In a Lonely Place said:


>


lol, was the inspiration a wrench


----------



## That Random Guy

*Thank-You*



rabidfoxes said:


> Hope this helps. Good luck on your journey towards becoming a dapper gent


Many thanks!


----------



## moveAhead

Watches. I got a watch recently and it has somehow given me quite a bit of confidence.


----------



## kesker

SamanthaStrange said:


>


What a coincidence! Just yesterday I was debating whether or not I could pull off a soft tape measure look. I go back and forth on it. I mean my long legs might be able to carry it off but it's still a stretch. As far as a tard is concerned, I'd be inclined to break the uni up with an occasional leo to keep things interesting. Yep.


----------



## plastics

I try to buy thrifted/used clothing now. For one, I want to save money, and two I think there's so much stuff that gets thrown out. However, the thrift stores around me are kind of lousy and there's really only one decent hit or miss store that I buy stuff from. 

Anyone know reliable websites to buy used clothing? I already know about depop.


----------



## MCHB

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Sick measurements, yo! :teeth


----------



## MCHB

Also I'm growing this stache and sideburns in combination because they don't violate the "clean shaven rule at work" albiet with less polygons...does that count? (I already have the stache and the side burns are slowly filling out muahahahaha!!!1!) The pokey outy bits of the stache can be tucked under the gasket of a respirator and the sideburns fall outside of said gasket lol. Outside of facial hair unless something is gifted to me I'm more about "How well with this survive and handle work or be comfortable yet durable enough for outdoor activities!" 



...I don't even own a suit lol...


----------



## 3 AM

love these faux fur coats. but they're expensive and i'd only wear them like two times out of the whole year


----------



## In a Lonely Place

tea111red said:


> lol, was the inspiration a wrench


:lol


----------



## Bellamars47

Does anybody have any trends to follow for Spring 2019? I'm looking everywhere but i cant find any inspiration??


----------



## Danishgal

Face tattoos


----------



## 3stacks

Face tattoos x2


----------



## Bellamars47

Danishgal said:


> Face tattoos


Lol!! That seems to be an on going trend nowadays lol!!


----------



## Musicfan

Sported these earrings today.


----------



## 3 AM

this look is _EVERYTHING! :mushy:heart:mushy:heart
_


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Face tattoos are just terrible, It's like 'Hey look at me everyone, I'm mentally ill'
Why would you want to display that :-/


----------



## rabidfoxes

Musicfan69 said:


> Sported these earrings today.


Very nice!


----------



## versikk

In a Lonely Place said:


> Face tattoos are just terrible, It's like 'Hey look at me everyone, I'm mentally ill'
> Why would you want to display that :-/


depends on the tattoo quality, tattoo motif, etc.:roll:roll:roll:roll:roll

----------------

i just ordered clothes for 500 euro. bunch of pants and hoodies. needed more psy-goth shxt.:roll:roll:roll


----------



## Musicfan

rabidfoxes said:


> Very nice!


Thanks. I lost one in the shower though :bah


----------

